# Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???



## limpwrist (12. Juni 2009)

Dies soll kein Forum werden für Streitereien oder sonstige Neiddiskussionen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo ihr die Grenzen der Technik beim anglen einstuft ??? 

Da ich auch Echolot Besitzer bin, frage ich mich dennoch wo das Ende der Fahnenstange ist? In absehbarer Zeit wird es Echolote geben, die Fische wie auf einem Foto darstellen. Hört da nicht der Spaß auf, ohne den ganzen Überraschungseffekt usw. ???

Oder was haltet ihr von Tauchgängen um den Köder auszulegen?

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Dankööö


----------



## kulti007 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

ich denke den fisch beim biss zu sehen ist min. genauso aufregend wie der überraschungseffekt... 

ich bin für kamera an na schnur :m


----------



## angler4711 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Moin!


Wenn man ein Fisch mit den Echolot gefunden hat,
ist es ja noch nicht klar das er auch beißt.
Ein Überraschungseffekt ist also immer dabei.


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich bin für kamera an na schnur :m


 Wenn du der Livebait an der Haimontage bist, dann nur mit Kamera:q:q:q

Die wenigsten Neuerrungen werden von vielen Anglern eingesetzt, die meisten Neuerrungen verstauben in Kellern.:m

Greetz Reiner|bigeyes


----------



## 48pfünder (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich finde das die vielzahl der angebotenen Artikel überhand nimmt. Auch die vielen Spezis wie sie sich nennen, die ja schon ein Wörterbuch brauchen um überhaupt die Bestandteile ihrer Montagen erläutern zu können, finde ich sehr übertrieben. Sicherlich ist der elektronische Bissanzeiger nicht mehr wegzudenken, aber muss man den so kompliziert ind mit so viel Schnick-Schnack aufbauen? ich weiß nicht, aber ich bevorzuge eher die etwas klassischeren Montagen und Köder, und fange auch meine Fische


----------



## limpwrist (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Danke für all die Reaktonen 

ISt mir klar das der Fisch nicht gleich beist, nur weil ich ihn sehe.  !!! Auch ich besitze ein Echolot !!!!

Mir fehlt bei dem Gedanken, dass ich nen Fisch in Zukunft auf nem Bildschirm sehe und garnicht mehr nachdenken muss, irgendwie der Anglergedanke. Oder vielleicht besser gesagt die Rafinesse an dem schönen Hobby.

Wir haben 12 jährige im Verein die mir die Haare vom Kopf fragen wegen Echoloten und Elektromotoren. Anstatt das sie mal einfach angeln und die NAtur kennenlernen.


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

tja das ist der lauf der zeit, immer weiter immer höher immer schneller.
bloß wer soll die grenze ziehen was noch sinn macht und was unsinnig ist.

antonio


----------



## 48pfünder (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Das Problem ist aber dabei wie der Vorredner schon ansprach, das die jugendlichen sich kein Kopf über Natur oder das Gewässer machen. Wenn man sie reden hört, hört man Begriffe wie Carp Hunting, Catch and Release, Tackle und Baits. Die Jungs, oder besser gesagt deren Vorbilder sollten sich besser mal damit befassen wie man Fische versorgt. Und das man nicht jeden Fisch zurück setzt egal ob verletzt oder unverletzt. Angeln ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war


----------



## grillking (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich bin Taucher und Angler doch ich würde nie da tauchen, wo ich später angeln will nur um mir einen Überblick zu schaffen, wo Fische stehen. Das halte ich für unsportlich. Wenn ich beim Tauchen einen schönen Wels oder einen Hecht sehe, würde ich nie einem Angler davon erzählen oder den Vorteil für mich nutzen. Ich freu mich, wenn ich die beim nächsten Tauchgang wieder treffe. Aus genau diesem Grunde mag ich auch keine "Carphunter" die vorher den See abschnorchel auf der Suche nach der "besten" Stelle um nichts den Zufall zu überlassen. Der ganze "Technikkram" ist sowieso nur Geldschneiderrei. Das Hobby Angeln ist inzwischen ein riesiger Markt wo viel versucht wird, leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ich habe in den 80er Jahren mit minimaler Ausrüstung und paar selbstgezogenen Maden und einer sauschweren Stippe (bei den Meisterschaften in der DDR) genauso gut gefangen wie heute mit einer Ausrüstung die ein vielfaches kostete. Heute lässt auch leider manchmal die Qualität der angebotenen Ausrüstung sehr zu wünschen übrig. Kurz gesagt: es wird auch viel Schrott verkauft. Manch Angler sollte auch lieber mal lernen, seinen Fang ordentlich zu versorgen anstatt mit Hightech an den See zu reisen und die Fische zu quälen.

Und: Echolot lehne ich ab und fange auch....

Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Grüße


----------



## limpwrist (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Sehr gut mit dem Wort "unsportlich" zusammen gefasst.

Das meinte ich eben damit. Nichts darf mehr dem Zufall überlassen werden. 

Ich denke Kameras und fotorealistische Sachen sind ein Schritt zu weit. Den das ist meines Erachtens nach systematisches abfischen.

Man sollte doch ein wenig seinen Verstand benutzen und auch etwas Geduld mit bringen. Was ja an sich für den Angelsport stehen sollte.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

ich benutze zwar auch nen Echolot und GPS beim Bootsangeln ... aber das war es auch schon an technik ! beim Ansitzangeln hab ich nix !
weder hab ich elektronische Bißanzeiger, Zeltheizungen oder sonstiges ...
neulich hab ich mit meinem Sohn (6) mal gezeigt wie wir uns früher Angeln gebaut haben aus Weidenstöckern mit selbstgeschnitzten Kork-Schwimmern ... hat auch gleich 7 schöne Karauschen auf die selbst gebuddelten Würmer gefangen ... back to the roots :m


----------



## Fanne (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich halte von den ganzen technischen Mist nix ! 

Wäre für mich billiger nen gebratenen fisch bei Nordsee zu kaufen anstatt nen Echolot, GPS , Boot zukaufen und damit doch nix zufangen  

ich bewahre Klassiker  , Gummistiefel und die Peitsche in der Hand


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

So, nu muss ich einmal eine Lanze brechen :

ich habe mich die letzten Jahre fast ausschliesslich dem Trolling gewidmet,was man dort
an Technik finden kann ist extrem :
- Echolote
- GPS-Kartenplotter
- Messgeräte für Geschwindigkeit - über Grund (GPS) , - durchs Oberflächenwasser (Optional für Echolote erhältlich) ,- im Mittelwasser (Fish Hawk)
- elektr. Downrigger
- Radargeräte mit Plotterüberlagerung und AIS
- Funkgeräte mit Anschluss an GPS /Plotter
- Autopilot mit Anschluss an Kartenplotter (Zuhause kann man im voraus die abzufahrende Strecke am PC eingeben)
- Temperaturfühler ebenso für alle Wasserschichten
- und und und .....

und was soll ich sagen ? Nicht eines dieser Geräte hat jemals eine Fisch gefangen, nein,ganz im Gegenteil, wer zuviel an Bord hat,fängt weniger, weil er einfach zuviel E-Infos zu verarbeiten hat und nicht mehr "angelt".
Trotzdem hat das Ganze durchaus einen extremen Reiz- nämlich die Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen,neue Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und sich (mit Hilfe der Geräte) weiter zu entwickeln .... wenn man mit mehreren Anglern ein Team bildet und zusammen auf einen Boot angelt, eröffnen sich wirklich durchaus neue Möglichkeiten durch die Anwendung der "neuen" Techniken und auch die Möglichkeit erfolgreicher zu angeln als Andere.
Das ist dann aber nur sekundär auf die Technik zurückzuführen - vielmehr primär auf die Bereitschaft den Angelsport extremer zu leben als Andere.

Uli


----------



## Basti93 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

also ich benutze gar keine Technik, hab 2 normale Rutenhalter und guck selber nach den Bissen. ich halte nix von anglern die ihre rod pods aufstellen, rute raus und unter den schirm in den sessel kuscheln.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber nur sekundär auf die Technik zurückzuführen - vielmehr primär auf die Bereitschaft den Angelsport extremer zu leben als Andere.



Moin Uli,

vorab, ich kann dein Posting echt gut nachvollziehen. Das Stichwort ist wohl einfach Leidenschaft. Wenn man sich da reinfuchst und MIT dem Gerät arbeitet und erfolgreich ist, dann ist das sicher super.

Aber das hat für mich nichts damit zu tun den Angelsport "extremer" zu leben. Der Karpfenangler, der eine ganze Woche Tag und Nacht am Gewässer verbringt, der Fliegenfischer der auf den höchsten Berg klettert um den unberührten Bergbach zu finden, um mit der leichtesten Fliegenrute die 28er Forelle zu fangen, der Spinnfischer, der bei eisigem Ostwind seinen Blinker in die Ostsee schleudert oder nachts mit dem Wobbler unterwegs ist, der Stipper der an Futtermischungen tüftelt und sein Gerät auf feinste abstimmt, sie alle haben eins gemeinsam, sie leben ihre Angelsport extrem. Unabhängig vom Gerät eigentlich nur gekennzeichnet durch Perfektionismus, Ausdauer und der Bereitschaft neues auszuprobieren, auch wenn man mal weniger fängt.

Sicher hätte fast jeder gerne ein toll ausgerüstetes Trollingboot, aber zum glücklich- oder zumindest zufrieden sein, kann auch ein Bambusstock reichen, denn Angeln in seiner Vielseitigkeit bietet einfach viele Plätze für verschiedenste Typen mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich bin ein fast schon penetranter Gegner jeglicher Technik beim Angeln. Elektronische Bißanzeiger sind mir ein absoluter Graus! Selbst Aalglocken stören meinen Frieden beim Angeln! Das Gepiepe und Gebimmel ist dermaßen fürchterlich, da sträuben sich mir die Sa**haare! Ich liebe Leuchtposen oder Knicklichter an den Rutenspitzen. Einfach, effektiv und billig!
Vor Jahren an der alten Süderelbe hatte ich in der Hinsicht ein spaßiges Erlebnis. Ein damaliger Angelfreund (leider verstorben), hasste genau wie ich jeglichen elektronischen Schnickschnack! Wir saßen da mit unseren Aalruten und 15 Meter weiter rechts hockte ein Karpfenangler in seinem Zelt und spielte mit seinen Bißanzeigern. "Düdel, Piep, Quieeek!"
Mein Freund meinte nur: "Wenn das hier nicht gleich ein Ende hat, mache ich dem ein Ende...."
Dazu muss man sagen, der Gute hatte zwar ein Gemüt wie ein altes Dromedar, wog aber knappe 4 Zentner bei um die 2 Meter Körpergröße. Nach wenigen Minuten ging es wieder los:"Piiiieeeep, leier, Krrreeeeeisch"
Mein Kumpel erhob sich ächtzend von seinem Stuhl und ging wortlos rüber. Der arme Knilch in seinem Zelt muss gedacht haben, sein letztes Stündlein habe geschlagen, als sich urplötzlich der Vollmond vor ihm verdunkelte. Mein Kumpel Ralf nahm wortlos die Ruten vom RodPod, legte sie vorsichtig in´s Gras und knickte die elektronischen Bißanzeiger einfach ab, anschließend flogen die Dinger in die alte Süderelbe. Dann setzte er sich wieder neben mich: "Nu´ist hier Ruhe im Karton!"
Ich habe Tränen gelacht!!!!
Bis heute ist das einzige, wirklich technische Hilfsmittel mein Echolot in Norwegen. Das muss sein, allein schon der Sicherheit wegen. An heimischen Gewässern ist ein Knicklicht schon die größte Errungenschaft moderner Technik, die ich nutze....#6


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich denke den fisch beim biss zu sehen ist min. genauso aufregend wie der überraschungseffekt...
> 
> ich bin für kamera an na schnur :m



wie wärs mit Fliegenfischen? |supergri|supergri


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Also ich will ehrlich sein und mir nicht in die eigene Tasche lügen. Es macht mir einen unverschämten Spaß, mit dem technisch besten Material zu fischen. Leider steht da öfter mal der Kontostand gegen diesen Wunsch. Aber irgendwie findet sich dann doch immer wieder der goldene Mittelweg.

Ein echtes Hobby, die Passion, ist niemals billig. Ganz egal, ob man fischt, oder Briefmarken sammelt. So ein Fetzerl abgestempeltes Papier kann auch leicht ein Vermögen kosten.

Ein Motorboot mit Echolot und allem Schnickschnack ist mir einerlei, wäre auch an meinen bevorzugten Gewässern ziemlich doof. Kleine Flüsse und verschwiegene Weiher stellen andere Anforderungen. Dafür gebe ich halt mein Geld für ganz besondere Ruten und Rollen aus... so hat halt jeder von uns seinen Vogel.

Nur eines mag ich nicht. Das sind die Leute, die zwar Stein und Bein schwören, solche tollen Dinge niemals zu benötigen, ihre Uralttelerute würde der Fisch ja nicht sehen, aber dann grün vor Neid am Wasser sitzen, wenn sie einen Kollegen mit feinem gerät erspähen. Diese Typen lügen sich nämlich selber in die Tasche!


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

beim kuttern sind echos und gps ja schon seit jahren standart um bestimmte plätze zu finden.
und bei längern ansitzen finde ich es sehr gut das es bissanzeiger gibt ( man zeige mir jemand der z.b. 3 tage ohne schlaf auskommen kann ).
könnte für mich noch gut nen futterboot mit echo vorstellen da auf unseren vereinsteichen kein boot erlaubt ist und das ausloten bei deren größe sogut wie nicht möglich ist. 
technik ist das eine aber den fisch drillt der angler und ob er beißt kann die technik auch nicht beeinfussen.


----------



## angelsüchto (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

sagen wir mal so,es geht nicht gut ohne,aber auch nicht gut mit:qnaja das is wohl etwas weit hergeholt,aber es ist halt geschmacksache,sowohl für fisch als auch angler

so long


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@brassenwürger
ICH KANN NICHT MEHR, deine Storys hauen mich jedesmal um......
|muahah:

Zum Thema:
Schwierig, schwierig. 
Ich selbst nutze kein Echolot, obwohl ich auch ganz gerne mal mit dem Boot auf dem See unterwegs bin. Ich werde mir auch keines kaufen, da ich Echolot und mittlere Talsperren irgendwie nicht unter einen Hut bekomme. Alles so begrenzt irgendwie...und dann auch noch Echolot? Nein danke.

Aber, und jetzt bin ich mal ehrlich, _machmal_ wäre es schon irgendwie cool, eines an Bord zu haben. Nämlich dann, wenn es _wirklich _darauf ankommen würde, die ominöse Kante EXAKT zu finden. Weil nämlich woanders überhaupt keine Bisse mehr erfolgen. 

Bin da also irgendwie gespalten...:q...eigentlich gegen die Technisierung, aber andererseits....
Bei GPS im Süßwasser hört der Spass aber dann wirklich auf. Wenn ich nur noch Koordinaten anfahre, bin ich nicht besser als der Kapitän eines Industriefangschiffes, der Beute machen will. Einzig der Maßstab ist dort ein anderer. 

Die Frage ist doch soundso, was man unter "Technisierung" versteht. Man muss gar nicht ins Extrem gehen und das "Ausschnorcheln" von Hotspots ansprechen. Oder die plastische Wiedergabe von Fischen auf dem Echolot. Das sind zukünftige Entwicklungen. Aber alleine die Tatsache, ein Echolot zu nutzen, zeigt, dass man sich mit der Technik recht wohlwollend arrangiert hat. Alle unsere Angelgeräte sind Produkte der Industrie und dementsprechend hochtechnisierte Dinge. Sei es der Gummifisch oder auch nur ein x-beliebiger Haken. Alles Technik, nur nicht ganz so augenfällig wie das Futterboot. Alles eine Frage der Relation eben. 

Gerade mit der ganzen Technik ist Maßhalten geboten - und da liegt das Problem begraben. Wer sein Echo und GPS nutzt, um 30 Zander pro Tag ins Boot zu hieven, hat sich dafür entschieden, das so zu tun. Der Technik selbst ist das nicht anzulasten. Ohne den ganzen Technikkram musste man notgedrungen oftmals maßhalten - einfach, weil man man mit Pfeil und Bogen nicht sooo viel erlegen konnte. Heute ist das entschieden schwieriger. Aber auch das liegt am Menschen und nicht an der Technik.


----------



## wassermonster (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

na ja, nen elektronischer bissanzeiger ist ok, aber alles andere lehne ich ab. mein opa hat auch mit dem einfachsten material fische gefangen. ging alles. warum soll das heute nicht mehr gehen???


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Jetzt komm ich alter Sack mal mit der " früher war alles besser " Theorie.

Damals, in der guten alten Zeit, gab es nur einen einzigen Weg, um erfolgreicher zu angeln. 
Man musste das Gewässer kennenlernen, musste wissen wie die Natur funktioniert, wann die Fische wo stehen, was sie grad am liebsten Fressen, und, und, und.

Kein elektrischer Bißanzeiger hat uns aus dem Schlaf gerissen, denn wir haben nicht geschlafen ( oder die Angeln halt mal für zwei, drei Stündchen rausgenommen ). Wir hatten kein Handy, kein Laptop, keinen Gameboy, kein Radio ( hatten wir doch, aber zu Hause ). Alles, was uns von der monotonen Warterei auf den Biß abgelenkt hat, war die Natur um uns herum. Nahezu zwangsläufig und aus Langeweile haben wir beobachtet und dabei gelernt. 

Der " Fluch " der Technik besteht heute nicht darin, wie sie sich entwickelt hat, sondern wie sie genutzt wird. ( Ich seh grad in meinem Kopfkino wie ein Jungangler, mit seinem Laptop am Wasser sitzend, verzweifelt versucht im Internet zu recherchieren, ob Libellen stechen ). 

Ich nutze heute selbst ein Echolot, find ich ganz prima denn es ermöglicht mir, die Bodenstruktur eines Gewässers zu erkunden. Handy hab ich auch immer dabei. Aber ausgeschaltet und nur für den Notfall. Anrufen muss mich keiner wenn ich angle. Ach ja, meine Ruten und Rollen sind allesamt High-tech. Gut die Hälfte fast 20 Jahre alt, aber zur damaligen Zeit eben High-tech. Die andere Hälte ist neues High-tech, warum auch nicht ? Aber wenn ich das warten auf einen Biß mit moderner Unterhaltungselektronik überbrücken, oder mich ein fischgesteuerter Wecker aus dem Schlaf reißen muß, dann würd ich ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## limpwrist (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich denke man muss da unterscheiden zwischen Technik wie Ruten, Rollen ect und Echoloten.

Es spielt im Prinzip keine Rolle was für eine high tech Rute man besitzt. Denn es kommt auch dann noch immer auf das Können des Anglers an. Bzw seiner Beobachtungsgabe.

Sprich alles außerhalb des Wassers ist weniger problematisch. 

Mir graust es nur wenn ich daran denke, dass man heute schon soweit ist, dass man fotorealistische Bilder machen kann und nur an der richtigen Stelle anzuhalten hat. Da schippern Leute über kleine Seen mit Side Imagine Geräten, weil man keine Zeit mehr hat sich mal ein paar Wochen mit dem See zu beschäftigen.

War es nicht immer gerade spannend einen guten Stelle selber gefunden zu haben? Oder anhand der Rutenbewegung zu erkennen wann ein Fisch zugebissen hat?

Ist es wirklich so schön auf einen Bildschirm zu schauen wann der Fisch beist?
Auf englischen Karpfen Videos kann man beispielsweise sehen wie sich die "Profis" solcher Technik bemächtigen.
Einer schaut auf den Bildschirm und wenn der Karpfen den Boilie eingesaugt hat, dann schreit der andere zum Anschlag.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich muss sagen, manchmal bin ich frustriert. Ich bin wirklich Technikfreak, seit den 80ern bin ich laufend am Computer und ich war wahrscheinlich mit einer der ersten Internet-User, nachdem ich jahrelang in Mausnet, Fido-Net und Co gesurft habe, vielen werden diese Begriffe nicht viel sagen, vor dem Internet gab es Mailboxen, die mit 300 bit/s abgefragt wurden.

Ich bin auch ruten- und rollenmäßig nicht ganz schlecht ausgerüstet und habe vor ein paar Wochen mal wieder ein Aha-Erlebnis gehabt. 

Da mir meine Ruten lieb und teuer sind, käme ich nie auf die Idee, mit montierten Ruten zum Angeln zu gehen. Da ich die Lästerei langsam Leid war, habe ich mir eine wirklich billige Telerute von EFT für, ich glaube 9,95 € geholt, WG 5-15 g und 3 m lang. Wenn man die montiert in der Rutentasche transportiert un des geht was kaputt, dann ist das kein Verlust.

Was soll ich sagen, mit der billigen Rute habe ich 5 Lachsforellen und eine Goldforelle gefangen, mit einer 2., rund 100 € teuren Rute mit entsprechender Rolle, hab ich eine Lachsforelle erbeuten können, bei gleicher Montage und gleichem Köder.

Klar, reiner Zufall#h Wo bei mir der Spaß aufhört, wenn ich ein Echolot nicht nur zum Finden von Kanten und Bergen nutze sondern es als Fischfinder "missbrauche". Wo ist denn da die Waidgerechtigkeit? Wenn ich mir die Bodenstruktur anschaue, OK, denn das ist etwas, was mein "Gegner" auch kennt, sogar besser als ich, aber mehr?


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Glaubst du wirklich, dass der Fisch auf dem Echolotmonitor schon gefangen ist?


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Nein, aber nicht an jeder Kante ist immer Fisch also, wer sich die Kanten anschaut, der schaut auch nach den Sicheln und wo keine Sicheln, da lohnt sich das Angeln nicht, oder vielleicht doch? 

Bei den Jägern sind z. B. Zieleinrichtungen, die auf Restlichtverstärkerbasis arbeiten, verboten. Hier wird zwar, auf Grund explodierender Schwarzwildbestände, immer wieder versucht, das Verbot zu kippen aber, bisher ohne Erfolg. Das ist doch vergleichbar dem Einsatz von "Fischfindern", oder?


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

es gibt da ja den abgesülzten aber dennoch guten spruch vom  weg, der das ziel ist.
dieser weg fällt weg bei echolot, bissanzeiger, fernseher...

zu knapp die zeit (den weg zu gehen)
... ein gewässer zu erkunden,
... angelpausen  einzulegen...

wieso zu knapp?
des beruflich eingespannt seins wegen?
sich zu entspannen (und immer weiter schneller, höher, weiter?)
natur zu erleben (am display, schlafend mit bissanzeiger?)
'das ist es' dann?
dann ist das ziel inur noch der erfolg. (kommt mir bekannt vor, der größte, dickste, schwerste..."mein haus, mein pool, meine yacht"?)

so gesehen ist die optimierung von input und output durchaus durchaus ein thema. aber warum dann stehen bleiben bei so 'kinderkram' wie bissanzeigern oder echoloten?

den erfolg könnte man steigern, mit Carbid z.b.
so nenne ich solche leute die "Carbid-fraktion"., weil DAS das ultimate(?) mittel zum 'erfolg' wäre. (nur mit dem 'ich-bin-ein-anständiger-und-kein-kochtopfangler-und-deshalb-release-ich" wärs dann etwas schwierig)

und ausserdem ist es verboten.
was für ein pech aber auch, bleiben also nur echolot und ...

mal ganz was anderes: mir hat mal einer von diesen hip-guys gesagt, ich solle mal "über den tellerrand" schauen und die welt bereisen, wie er: asien, afrika, australien, amerika. kennt er alles (zumindest die annähernd gleich aussehenden flughafen-terminals 'all-over-the-world')
ich kenn nur meine kleinen urlaubsregionen, dort aber fast jeden menschen, fast jeden baum.

und an meinem früheren  wasser kannte ich jedes loch, jeden stein, jede rückströmung: ich wusste wo. und ich hab gefangen und war's zufrieden.

mit meinem neuen wasser  bin ich unzufriedener, es offenbart sich mir nur zögerlich.
aber es offenbart sich und ich habe zeit.
weil ich erfolgsunabhängig fische. 
weil ich dem fisch chancengleichheit einräume.
er versteckt sich in seinem element - ich muss ihm gewitzt auf die schliche kommen.
ich!.
nicht das echolot.

alles quatsch? 
warum dann nicht carbid... 

ps: für die ganz unzufriedenen gibts ja noch  die 'schnelle nummer' in holland - oder im forellen-puff. )


----------



## Blenni (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



grillking schrieb:


> ...Und: Echolot lehne ich ab und fange auch....
> 
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung...



Nicht nur Deine ! 
Und was ich über Elektrorollen denke, möchte ich hier lieber nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thommy1 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hallo Leute ich muß sagen das geht mir alles zu weit die Anglerei wird Echt zu modern.
Wenn ich sehe das sich immer mehr Leute ein Futterboot Kaufen für ein haufen Geld oder Schlauchboote mit Motor und Kg weisse Futter immer auf die gleiche stelle hauen hat für mich mit Angeln nicht mehr viel zu tun,den ich finde es übertreiben manche Leute schon.|uhoh:
Der ganze Elektronischer schnickschnack ist zuviel finde ich es soltte immer noch beim Angeln bleiben.


Gruß Thomas #d


----------



## limpwrist (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Es freud mich, dass ich hier nicht der einzige bin der übertriebene Technik nicht mag.

Diese ganz neuen Echolote besitzen meines Erachtens nach das eingebaute Google Prinzip. Nämlich nicht mehr nachdenken zu müssen. Auf dem schnellsten Weg zum Ergebniss zu kommen. Alles was mit Zeit und zu viel Aufwand verbunden ist, kommt garnicht erst in Frage.

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass der Fisch auf dem Echolot noch nicht gleich am Haken zappelt wenn man ihn sieht. Es geht darum das jegliches Naturverständnid flöten geht, da das einzigste Ziel es ist dem Fisch schnellst möglich über den Kopf zu fahren und zu beangeln.

Einer der ersten Beiträge beschreibt das ganz gut. "Am besten ne KAmera an die Schnurr". Furchtbar. Wo bleibt denn da der Anspruch den Fisch zu überlisten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Gott sei Dank kann jeder angeln wie er will.

Der eine kann noch wie vor zigtausenden Jahren seine Haken aus Knochen schnitzen, Schnur aus Pflanzen- oder Tierhaaren flechten und damit sicher auch Fische fangen.

Der andere kann sich ein Trollingboot voll ausrüsten mit modernster Technik von Echolot über Satellitennavigation und Selbststeuerung und damit sicher auch Fische fangen.

Ob man je nach Methode und Technik dann mehr Fische, größere oder die Fische einfacher fängt, liegt nicht zuletzt immer noch am Angler....

Auch mit Einführung der Boilies, Pellets, Futterbooten, geflochtener Schnur, Gummiköder etc. gibt es immer noch Angler, die auch damit nicht oder nicht gut fangen...

Soll sich also jeder das aussuchen, was ihm Spaß macht.... 

Ich mag z. B. keine elektrischen Bißanzeiger oder Boilies, starre lieber auf Rutenspitze oder Pose, und die Haken sind mit Teig, Wurm oder Brot beködert.. 

Auf der Ostsee dagegen bin ich froh ums Echolot...

Und mehr als dankbar bin ich für die modernen geflochtenen, die viele Bereiche gerade beim spinnfischen erst erschlossen haben..

Also jedem das seine......


----------



## Krüger82 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Soll doch jeder fischen wie er will!!!!

Bin auch kein freund der übertriebenen technik beim angeln!! Doch was ist übertrieben??? Das ist ja auch schon wieder ansichtssache!! Ich finde ein echo z.B. auch sehr hilfreich, aber zum finden von kanten oder bergen und nicht zum finden von fisch!!! Wer ein futterboot oder anderen modernen kram für tausende euros kaufen will, nur los ist gut für den handel, aber ich werde mir soetwas nicht zulegen!!! Aber wie gesagt kann jeder machen wie es ihm passt!!! Und das ist gut so!!!

Mfg


----------



## crazyFish (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@Krüger82

Meine Meinung, jeder sollte so fischen wie er/sie es für richtig hält. Was ich bei diesen Threads nicht verstehen kann ist, dass die Puristenfraktion immer die Nutzer der Technik als Angler zweiter Klasse abstempeln muss/will.

Ob und wie jemand das Angeln und die Natur erlebt hängt nicht von seiner Ausrüstung sondern von seinem Charakter ab. Ein schönes Beispiel ist der Vergleich mit google und dem nicht mehr nachdenken müssen. Suchen mit google kann jeder, effektiv suchen ist etwas dass man lernen muss.


----------



## Steinadler (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein Freund meinte nur: "Wenn das hier nicht gleich ein Ende hat, mache ich dem ein Ende...."
> Dazu muss man sagen, der Gute hatte zwar ein Gemüt wie ein altes Dromedar, wog aber knappe 4 Zentner bei um die 2 Meter Körpergröße. Nach wenigen Minuten ging es wieder los:"Piiiieeeep, leier, Krrreeeeeisch"
> Mein Kumpel erhob sich ächtzend von seinem Stuhl und ging wortlos rüber. Der arme Knilch in seinem Zelt muss gedacht haben, sein letztes Stündlein habe geschlagen, als sich urplötzlich der Vollmond vor ihm verdunkelte. Mein Kumpel Ralf nahm wortlos die Ruten vom RodPod, legte sie vorsichtig in´s Gras und knickte die elektronischen Bißanzeiger einfach ab, anschließend flogen die Dinger in die alte Süderelbe. Dann setzte er sich wieder neben mich: "Nu´ist hier Ruhe im Karton!"
> Ich habe Tränen gelacht!!!!



ganz ehrlich ich hätte deinem freund egal wie groß er ist die rute in den arsch gerammt und danach in die süderelbe geworfen :r... ist doch einfach nur bescheuert jem die bißanzeiger abzuknicken und ins wasser zu schmeißen #q#q man weiß ja was die dinger teilweise kosten und der junge hatte vielleicht darauf gespart?#d oder was weiß ich kann man auch anders regeln!!! wie wärs mal mit kannst du das BITTE ein bischen leiser stellen oder aus machen??


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Im großen und ganzen sehe ich das genauso wie Jose im Posting# 29- da schreibt er mir schon fast aus der Seele.....#6

Aber:

Im Urlaub habe ich für mich einen Kompromiss mit der Technik geschlossen; Ein Echolot und sparsames Anfüttern wird gebraucht, um ein neues, sprich unbekanntes Revier zu ergründen. Ohne diese Hilfsmittel hat man als Revierneuling das nachsehen und fischt aus Unwissenheit am Fisch vorbei!

Stichwort Elektrorolle:

Da gehts z.T. wirklich ins extreme:
Wenn es darum geht Naturköder zu kontrollieren, die in 200Metern++ rumbaumeln, ist ´ne Elektrorolle ´ne feine bequeme Sache.
Aber:
Ich hab am Velfjord doch tasächlich jemanden dabei gesehen (Zeugen sind vorhanden, falls Zweifel bestehen  ), wie er mit`ner E-Multi auf Steinbeisser ging.........in Tiefen von 35- 50Metern|bigeyes

Dat is dann meiner Meinung nach kein Angeln mehr!

gruß, Kai


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

ich denke, es kommt auf den fisch an. die karpfenangler mit den pipern brauchen das wohl,wenn sie tagelang ansitzen. und die bootfahrer brauchen auch die echolote um die scharkanten und barschberge zu finden...so hat wohl jeder seine berechtigung. der rustikale angler wird auf alles verzichten und wie immer auf die traditionelle art auf die pirsch gehen um die spannung voll auszureizen. villeicht ein kleines hilfsmittelchen aber sonst weiss der fisch ja eh nix von der technik da unten. und manchmal versagt ja auch alles. es sollte jeder entscheiden wieviel abhängigkeit er bereit ist zu bezahlen. denn ein ast, ein wurm, ein haken ein faden fängt auch, wenns druf ankommt..


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

#h zusammen,

Technik, eine gute Frage. Und doch betreibt es jeder am Ende so wie er will.

Am Ende würde ich jedoch behaupten, dass der Haudegen der sein Gewässer bis ans Ende kennt besser fängt als jeder Technikfreak.

Wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe fange ich so gut wie nichts. Meinen letzten Fisch habe ich Im Mai 2008 gefangen. Danach war ich rund 40 mal am Wasser ohne Erfolg. Auch dieses Jahr habe ich es noch nicht geschafft einen Fisch zu fangen, bei 9 Versuchen.

An Rutenmaterial habe ich mir auf Anraten gutes und teures Zeug zugelegt, ohne Erfolg. Ich habe alle Montagen ausprobiert und zuletzt bin ich mit einem Angler gmeinsam ans Wasser gegangen. Er hat mir dabei seinen Hotspot verraten um mir Fisch zu garantieren. Wir haben also unsere vier Ruten im Umkreis von 6-8 m ausgelegt. Er hatte Teleskopruten und einfachste Montage verwendet. Kein Hightech usw. Gefangen hat er zwei Forellen und eine Nase. Ich hatte nicht mal einen Biss. Klar Zufall sagen hier die meisten und so wird es wohl auch sein. Obwohl ich das bei mir schon mehrfach erlebt hab.

Aber jetzt auf noch mehr Technik umstellen käme mir nicht in den Sinn.
Eher würde ich das angeln dran geben. Wenn ich Fisch nur noch fangen kann weil die Technik so gut wie alles für mich erledigt, bringt es mir persönlich nicht mehr die Erfüllung.

Meist sind es doch wirklich die ERFAHRENDSTEN, die wissen wann bei welchem Wasserstand und Jahreszeit und Wetterbedingungen, wo der Fisch steht. Entsprechend fangen sie auch.

Meine zehn Jahre Angeln reichen da wohl bei weitem noch nicht. Lernen oder Geld das ist dann die Frage.

Ich bin fürs LERNEN.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Mal ne Frage an die erklärten Technikablehner:

Wie kommt ihr den so ins Internet? Sitzt ihr mit der Karbidlampe vorm Ende vom Glasfaserkabel und gebt ihr da Morsezeichen rein?:q:q:q

Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Spass an ihren elektronischen Bissanzeigern. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass die im Gegenzug genau so viel an euch auszusetzen hätten, würde man sie zur Rede stellen!

Lasst ihnen doch die Echolote und GPS-Geräte. Viele von ihnen sind mehr mit den winzigen Bildschirmchen beschäftigt, als mit dem Fischen selber und sie haben trotzdem Freude an dem, was sie da treiben. Das tut euch ja nicht weh!

Lasst doch jeden fischen, womit er es für richtig findet. Mir machte es bessere Laune, mit einer handgemachten Edelrute zu fischen, als mit einem Teleknüppel. Den Fischen ist das wurscht. Die werden eh nur von den letzten paar Zentimetern der Montage gefangen. Nur wenn ich schon mal Schneider werde, dann ist es ganz klar angenehmer in der fischfreien Zeit eine edle Rute anzuschauen, als so einen aufahrbaren Maibaum!

Also: Leben und leben lassen und wenn es geht, ohne versteckten, oder offen zur Schau getragenen Sozialneid!


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hi, ich finde in diesem Tread lässt sich so ein "entweder-oder- Gedanke" herauslesen. Nur weil jemand z.B. ein Echolot nutzt, heißt das nicht, dass er vorher nicht auch zehn Jahre in das selbe Gewässer investiert hat auf dem er es heute nutz.  
Das Nutzen dieses technischen Hilfsmittels erlaubt es Ihm nur weitere Parameter zu betrachten. 
Jeder der sich etwas auskennt, wird wissen, das ein Echolot kein Allheilmittel ist, geanauso wie das Futterboot oder GPS. Es kann die Sache aber vereinfachen, wenn man weiß wie!

Wie weit man bei der Technisierung mitgeht bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen, oder oft eben seinem Geldbeutel. 

Da ich nie wirklich das Geld für´s Highend-Gedöns hatte, fische ich eher Bodenständig, mit Geräten, die bei anderen nur ein müdes lächeln verursachen...
Was mir dann an Technik fehlt, muss ich halt mit anglerischer Fittnes wett machen um an "meinen" Fisch zu kommen.

Was bei mir nur Lächel verusacht sind halt solche "Ichhabeallesantechnikaberkeienplanwieichesbenutzetypen", die dann vom Glasfaseropa, der neben ihnen sitzt, die Klatsche kassieren, weil der sich halt mit seiner Technik auskennt und weiß was er macht...
Und solche "ohne geht es auf gar keinen Fall Diskussionen", wie aktuell z.B. in dem Mono-für Wels-Thread". 
Es geht immer auch anders, die Frage ist nur wie...

Grüße JK


----------



## fisherb00n (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich nutze beim Feedern in der Nacht eine beleuchtete Zielscheibe...mehr brauch ich nicht, weil ich keine anderen Angelarten praktiziere...


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Andal schrieb:


> Also: Leben und leben lassen und wenn es geht, ohne versteckten, oder offen zur Schau getragenen Sozialneid!


 
Schade, daß man sich bei solchen Diskussionen immer schnell auf der Schiene Sozialneid wiederfindet.
Es ist-
a) Eine Unterstellung/ halbe Beleidigung, die man sich von Angesicht zu Angesicht kaum leichtfertig einander um die Ohren haut- aber das haben wir ja Dank der relativen Anonymität des Internets ja oft hier|uhoh:

b) Eine von Dir schlecht zu vertretende Behauptung, da Du die meisten Boardies, die hier im Thread gepostet haben, nicht persönlich kennst und Dir somit überhaupt kein Urteil über sie (und ihre Intentionen) bilden kannst.

Leben- und leben lassen....#h

Ich persönlich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die am WE keine Uhr am Handgelenk tragen, -das Handy zwar dabei, aber ausgeschaltet haben (weils ´ne verdammte elektronische Hundeleine ist) und am ISDN- Anschluss die allgemeine Leitung für jedermann auf den Anrufbeantworter gelegt haben.
Warum? Damit man für den Betrieb/ Firma und sonstige lästige Störenfriede nicht greifbar ist und man sein Privatleben geniessen kann! Das gilt (für mich) erst recht am Wasser!! 
Was wiederum ebenfalls bedeutet, daß ich nicht an Gewässern angle die in mittelbarer oder unmittelbarer Nähe einer Autobahn bzw. Schnellstraße liegen. An eben diesen Gewässern könnte ich ähnlich(!!!) wie der Kumpel von Brassenwürger reagieren, wenn dauernd ein zu sensibel eingestellter Bissanzeiger piept oder ein blödes Ar......ch beim Drill die Aalglocke an der Rute stecken lässt!
Das find´ich halt egoistisch und rücksichtslos und hat m.E. nichts mit Sozialneid etc. zu tun.

Just my two cents- FRIEDEN?

Kai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hallo Technikfreaks und Gegner,

Die erste Frage ist doch: Wo fängt Technik an?
Thomas9904 hat in seinem posting geschrieben, dass es Leute gibt/gab die aus Tierknochen, Pflanzenfasern/Tierhaaren und einem Ast eine Angel bauen und damit Fische fangen können bzw. gefangen haben.
Würde man einem Neandertaler die Ausrüstung zeigen, mit der ich vor 42 Jahren angefangen habe zu angeln würde dieser bestimmt auch sofort losschreinen und nach dem Sinn dieser Technik ( Banbusrute, Rolle, monfile Schnur und Haken aus Metall) fragen.
Heute würde warscheinlich jeder, der mit meiner ersten Angelausrüstung ans Wasser kommen würde, belächelt. Für damalige Verhältnise besitze ich heute eine absolute hight tech Ausrüstung.
Ich denke, die Zeit schreitet vorran, nicht jede Mode muss von mir mitgemacht werden und ich lass den anderen Ihren Spass mit Ihrer Ausrüstung. Ich besitze elektronische Bissanzeiger, benutze diese aber fast überhaupt nicht, verwendet wurden diese nur bei mehrtägigen Angeleinsätzen.
Auch besitze ich eine Echolot. Das wurde benötigt um als Neuling an eine 100 Hekta großem See die Kanten, Rinnen, schlammige Löcher und Sandbänke zu finden. Später bin ich diese Stellen auch ohne Echolot angefahren.
Lasst also die Leute angeln, wie sie möchten.

Grüße
U-See Fischer


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Dorschbremse:

Es stimmt, ich habe den Stiefel mit dem "Sozialneid" hingestellt. Ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass ihn sich jeder anziehen soll. Vielmehr habe ich angeregt, ihn zu vermeiden. Bleibt nun offen, wer sich betroffen fühlen will und muss; wobei ich es gar nicht wissen möchte!

Zu deinen Ausführungen über laute BAs und Aalbimmeln.

Daraus geht also hervor, dass der BA Schuld hat, wenn ihn der Benutzer laut einstellt? So wie der Hammer Schuld hat, wenn sich der Werker auf den Daumen haut?


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Dorschbremse:
> 
> Es stimmt, ich habe den Stiefel mit dem "Sozialneid" hingestellt. Ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass ihn sich jeder anziehen soll. Vielmehr habe ich angeregt, ihn zu vermeiden. Bleibt nun offen, wer sich betroffen fühlen will und muss; wobei ich es gar nicht wissen möchte!
> 
> ...



richtig, warum soll man die technik nicht einsetzen.
aber wie von dir richtig bemerkt, man sollte damit umgehen können und ich gehe noch nen schritt weiter von einigen wird sie eben mißbraucht.
und meine meinung ist eben auch, daß es bestimmte technik nicht geben müßte.
dazu zähle ich die futterboote zum beispiel.
ich muß meine montagen nicht hunderte von metern hinausbefördern.
laßt den fischen doch auch noch einige zonen wo eben nicht geangelt werden kann.
oder eben auch die funkbißanzeiger.warum muß ich mein lager zig meter weg von den ruten aufstellen und ins koma fallen.
wenn ich schlafen will nehm ich die ruten aus dem wasser.
aber wie gesagt, das muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.   und wo will,kann, muß man ne grenze ziehen?
das wird wohl nie beantwortet werden(können).

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



antonio schrieb:


> und meine meinung ist eben auch, daß es bestimmte technik nicht geben müßte.
> dazu zähle ich die futterboote zum beispiel.
> ich muß meine montagen nicht hunderte von metern hinausbefördern.
> laßt den fischen doch auch noch einige zonen wo eben nicht geangelt werden kann.





Wenn informelle Übereinkünfte und der "Moralkodex" nicht mehr ausreichen, kommt halt irgendwann der Staat daher und verbietet die ganze Sache. Sei es, um Fischbestände zu schonen (das tun Pottis und C&R´ler gleichermaßen nicht) oder eben um die erholungsuchende Restbevölkerung vor einem Bissanzeigerbedingten Tinitus zu bewahren. Nur dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß und es wird viel von der Willkür des Staates geschwafelt. Hätte man mal früher maßgehalten....

Die Die-hard-Technik-Jungs bieten manchmal schon ein Bild des Jammers und allen Grund, dass ich mich fremdschäme. Mitten am hellen Tag in der Nachbarschaft mit 50 elektronischen Bissanzeigern. Wenn dann ein Spaziergänger vorbeikommt und die Lage als Außenstehender betrachtet (velleicht noch mit einem amüsierten Grinsen im Gesicht), dann wird mir drastisch ganz klar, dass ich DA nicht dazugehöre und auch nicht dazugehören möchte. Fremdschämen eben.

Oder der andere Typ, der in einem 5 !!! Meter breiten Bach alles aufbaute, was er so zu bieten hatte: Rodpod incl. Bissanzeiger, Zelt, ... die ganze Palette eben. Aua! 
Ganz ärgerlich wird die Angelegenheit, wenn irgendwelche Bürschchen 2 Jahre nach der Prüfung mithilfe der Technik und Spezialisierung schon alles gefangen haben: 10 Hechte über einen Meter, den ersten 40-pfünder Karpfen..., aber einen Wurm haben sie noch nie am Haken gehabt und ein Rotauge haben sie auch noch nicht gefangen. Und wieder sind sie auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Kick...
Ich tröste mich dann mit dem Gedanken, dass es sich bei denen wohl um "Lebensabschnittshobbys" handelt und sie doch bald wieder mit dem Mountain-Bike die Zugspitze herabfahren werden. Ich kann auf die nur noch Denglisch sprechenden Kasper beim Angeln gerne verzichten.


----------



## crazyFish (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn informelle Übereinkünfte und der "Moralkodex" nicht mehr ausreichen, kommt halt irgendwann der Staat daher und verbietet die ganze Sache. Sei es, um Fischbestände zu schonen (das tun Pottis und C&R´ler gleichermaßen nicht) oder eben um die erholungsuchende Restbevölkerung vor einem Bissanzeigerbedingten Tinitus zu bewahren. Nur dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß und es wird viel von der Willkür des Staates geschwafelt. Hätte man mal früher maßgehalten....
> 
> ...



Ein staatlich verordnetes Bissanzeigerverbot |bigeyes

Nimms mir nicht krumm aber ich glaub dein Benutzertitel urlaubsreif ist recht treffend


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig, warum soll man die technik nicht einsetzen.


 

Das haste in den falschen Hals bekommen- Wenn du den kompl. Trööt gelesen hättest (inkl. meines ersten Posts), wüsstest Du was meine Meinung zur Technik ist.....


@ Andal- Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.....hab´ich irgendwas darüber geschrieben das die Technik Schuld ist, wenn sie der Angler falsch bzw. ohne nachzudenken einsetzt?
NEIN!

Du kennst mich nicht, also versuch bitte nichts in meine Posts hinein zu interpretieren was definitiv nicht vorhanden ist.

So, schluss jetzt.......





I suppose- I´m feeding a troll


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ein staatlich verordnetes Bissanzeigerverbot |bigeyes
> 
> Nimms mir nicht krumm aber ich glaub dein Benutzertitel urlaubsreif ist recht treffend




Da hast du recht! Zum Glück ist es bald soweit :l
Habe natürlich ein wenig überpointiert, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ dorschbremse

bleib mal locker,auf dich hab ich überhaupt nichts bezogen sondern auf die feststellung, daß ncht die technik schuld an irgendwas ist sondern immer der "user".

antonio


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ein staatlich verordnetes Bissanzeigerverbot |bigeyes
> 
> Nimms mir nicht krumm aber ich glaub dein Benutzertitel urlaubsreif ist recht treffend



das bedarf es überhaupt nicht.
hier ist zum beispiel geregelt, daß man seine ruten ständig zu beaufsichtigen hat.
wenn ich jetzt 100m weg von den ruten im zelt ins koma gefallen bin hat das nichts mehr mit beaufsichtigen zu tun.
ich weiß jetzt kann man wieder diskutieren "was ist beaufsichtigen".

antonio


----------



## limpwrist (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

ICh glaube das ganze wird ein bisschen falsch verstanden. 

Die heutigen Echolote sind klar keine FAnggarantie. Ich zielte mit meiner Frage eher darauf, dass die Entwicklung dahin gehen wird, dass man Fische bald richtig auf dem Bildschirm sehen wird.

Und dies empfinde ich als nicht waidgerecht und ausbeuterisch.

Sprich die Zukunft gruselt mir und es sollte so etwas mal geregelt werden. Denn wie mein Vorredner breits schon sagte, brauchen auch Fische noch eine Möglichkeit der Zuflucht.


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

also am besten den besatzfischen gleich nen chip einbauen. dann könnte man diese eventuell gleich per echolot über satelit orten und mit einem speedboot drauzufahren und die riesenangeln auswerfen.. das wäre ein heidenspass.....oderman holt sich einen rent a angeltaucher, der einen unter wasser über mikro den standort die fisch übergibt oder verfolgt oder den köder von oben runterhängt....


----------



## Siermann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich möcht nicht die ganze Zeit auf meine Rute schauen wen ich mit Nachbarn und Vati zum Karpfenfischen gehen und das dan  mal ganz locker 1-2 Nächte und Tage durch, da bin ich schon über Bissanzeiger,Sounderbox usw.ganz erfreut!


----------



## crazyFish (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



limpwrist schrieb:


> ICh glaube das ganze wird ein bisschen falsch verstanden.
> 
> Die heutigen Echolote sind klar keine FAnggarantie. Ich zielte mit meiner Frage eher darauf, dass die Entwicklung dahin gehen wird, dass man Fische bald richtig auf dem Bildschirm sehen wird.
> 
> ...



Dann definiere doch mal bitte das "richtig auf den Bildschrim" zusehen sein. Ich bin ja selber kein Echolotnutzer, aber nachdem was ich weiss sind Fischschwärme bzw grössere Fische ja jetzt schon mit dem richtigen Modell erkennbar.


----------



## Siermann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Er meint (denke ich mal) das man sehen kan ob es z.B nen Schuppenkarpfen oder nen Spiegelkarpfen ist , praktisch wie bei einer DVD mit Unterwasseraufnahmen


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> also am besten den besatzfischen gleich nen chip einbauen. dann könnte man diese eventuell gleich per echolot über satelit orten und mit einem speedboot drauzufahren und die riesenangeln auswerfen.. das wäre ein heidenspass.....oderman holt sich einen rent a angeltaucher, der einen unter wasser über mikro den standort die fisch übergibt oder verfolgt oder den köder von oben runterhängt....


Manno, das nenn ich mal coole, innovative Geschäftsideen:q
Ein ferngesteuertes Mini-U Boot das sich lautlos an den Fisch anschleicht, und im geeigneten Moment den Boilie/Kunstköder zielgenau ins Fischmaul schießt, könnte auch ein zukünftiger Klassiker werden:vik:
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@(R)Andal(e?)



Andal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die erklärten Technikablehner:
> Wie kommt ihr den so ins Internet? Sitzt ihr mit der Karbidlampe vorm Ende vom Glasfaserkabel und gebt ihr da Morsezeichen rein? ...



so einfach (gestrickt?) also: wer den einsatz von technik in bestimmten gebieten ablehnt ist auch gleichzeitig ein 'steinzeitlicher' technikfeind?
oder dialektisch betrachtet, wer internet nutzt MUSS auch echoloten, bissanzeigern gut finden?

na dann viel spaß bei deiner nächsten wanderung in 'unberührter natur' wenn so ein paar heiße föppchen da rumknattern: wozu zu fuß gehen, gibt doch...



Andal schrieb:


> ...und wenn es geht, ohne versteckten, oder offen zur Schau getragenen Sozialneid!


aber sicher doch, danke, dass du dir noch die entsprechende vermutung zu hartz4 oder so verkniffen hast.



Andal schrieb:


> @ Dorschbremse:
> Es stimmt, ich habe den Stiefel mit dem "Sozialneid" hingestellt. Ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass ihn sich jeder anziehen soll. Vielmehr habe ich angeregt, ihn zu vermeiden. Bleibt nun offen, wer sich betroffen fühlen will und muss; wobei ich es gar nicht wissen möchte!


nee nee, so einfach kommst du ja nicht raus: ich denke schon, dass du das mit dem sozialneid auch allgemein den 'technikablehnern' anhängen wolltest.

ich frage mich eher, wieso du dir den 'hau-drauf-stiefel' angezogen hast.
das Thema heisst doch " Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???"

wurde nach meinung zur technik gefragt und dann kommst du und teilst reichlich herabsetzend aus.
das ist so ein AB-stil, der einer/em das AB  manchmal so richtig verleidet

ps: ich mag alles, nur keinen zoff


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Jose:

Was bist du denn so ungelassen!?

Zum 1. Zitat:

Du hast vergessen, die drei Smilies mit zu zitieren. Oder kennst du keinen Spaß? Und was bitte sind denn "heiße föppchen"?

Zum 2. Zitat:

Wie bist du denn drauf? 

Zum 3. Zitat:

Was du denkst weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber, was ich geschrieben und wie ich es gemeint habe.

Und ja, es war ein kleines bisschen Provokation mit im Spiel, denn dieses Thema geistert seit vielen Jahren durch alle möglichen Angelforen, deren es ja reichlich gibt. Und jedes mal steigt mindestens einer voll ein und fühlt sich ungemeint angemacht. Das amüsiert mich immer wieder. Und ja, ich bin wirklich ein ganz böser Mensch! :vik::vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Andal;2523169 
Und ja schrieb:


> Fein- schön, das wir Dir hier helfen konnten- damit Dir mal wieder einer abg...!
> Der TE schließt Dich garantiert fürs OT in sein Abendgebet ein!
> 
> Wieder einer für die Ignore- Liste#4


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Jose:Was bist du denn so ungelassen!?
> Zum 1. Zitat:
> Du hast vergessen, die drei Smilies mit zu zitieren. Oder kennst du keinen Spaß? Und was bitte sind denn "heiße föppchen"?
> Zum 2. Zitat:
> ...



ich machs mal einfach und schnell:
ich bin ganz gelassen.
zu 1. die snmilies, tut mir leid, die sind abhanden mir gekommen, weil ich kommentare lieber in nem texteditor schreibe als im AB.formular: zu oft den text verloren, weil ich gegen ein timeout des ABs gelaufen bin.
also: die smilies hab ich gesehen und auch so verstanden.

zu 2, der sozialneid: auch wenns putativ gemeint war: wer wäre denn neidisch: der, der hat auf den, der wenig hat? umgekehrt doch eher: in der pointierung fehlt da nur noch "der hartz4ler".
eigentlich nicht mein problem, wenn du 'scherze' auf dünnem eis machst.

zu 3. das ist für mich der eigentlich wichtige punkt:  ich les ja öfter was von dir, da kam mir dein post recht fremd vor. 'was hat er denn nu?' hab ich mich gefragt. ich habs einfach nicht verstanden, dass du jetzt 'komisch'( sorry), wirst. ist sonst nicht dein stil, der pointierte schon.

ok, du weißt, wie DU es gemeint hast. ich habs anders verstanden.
ist aber oft so, dass es anders als es gemeint war vestanden wird.
provokation ist eben auch manchmal glückssache. 
diesmal vielleicht schief gegangen.

und nochmal, Andale, ich will keinen zoff.
warum auch?
ps: dass du ein "wirklich ein ganz böser Mensch" bist, laß dir was anderes einfallen, das glaub ich DIR nun erst recht nicht 

pps: wär eigentlich was für ne PN gewesen, aber nichtöffentlich denkt womöglich noch einer, wir hätten ein problem.
haben wir nicht, oder?
eher zu wenig fisch (ohne echolot und bissanzeiger, stichel )


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Wir ein Problem? Niemals! #h


----------



## limpwrist (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

JA ich meinte das man die Fische untereinander unterscheiden kann. Sehen kann ob es ein Zander oder Hecht ist.

Gibt es ja eigentlcih auch schon irgendwie.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Dann definiere doch mal bitte das "richtig auf den Bildschrim" zusehen sein. Ich bin ja selber kein Echolotnutzer, aber nachdem was ich weiss sind Fischschwärme bzw grössere Fische ja jetzt schon mit dem richtigen Modell erkennbar.


 


Dem möchte ich mich zunächst einmal anschließen.
Kann man wirklich zwischen guter Technik (deinem Echolot) und schlechter Technik (dem zukünftigen High-End-Gerät) trennen? Ich meine, das eine zeigt Sicheln und das andere soll irgendwann den "echten" Fisch zeigen. Aber auch die Sichel stellt einen Fisch dar und wenn sich beim Wallerklopfen eine Sichel vom Grund hebt, nun, dann ist das wohl der Zielfisch und dem kann ich dann auch ganz leicht ein auf dem Echo sichtbares Wurmbündel mehr oder weniger vors Maul legen. So viel Unterschied ist da gar nicht, wenn man es darauf anlegt. 

Wie schon erwähnt, um den Grund zu erforschen, mag das Echolot wirklich das Mittel der Wahl sein. Dennoch, die Nutzung einer solchen Technologie ist und bleibt eine grenzwertige Sache. Für ganz viele Angler besteht der Reiz des Fischens eben genau darin, _nicht zu wissen_, was dort unten in den Tiefen so vor sich geht. Viel interessanter scheint es, die Dinge zu erahnen, durch Erfahrung gesammeltes Wissen rund ums Wasser zu kombinieren und vor allem zu _hoffen_. 
Der Reiz dieses Nicht-Wissens wird durch Technologien wie das Echolot auch heute schon zum Großteil ausgeschaltet. Die Welt dort unten ist sichtbar und berechenbar geworden. Die dunklen Fluten sind ausgeleuchtet, um es ein wenig lyrischer zu beschreiben. 

Wer von den Vorrednern hat gesagt, es sei ganz und gar nicht sicher, ob der mit dem Echolot aufgespürte Fisch beißt oder nicht? Auf das kommt es doch gar nicht an. Entscheidend ist, dass die Technik den Fisch aufgespürt hat und nicht die Intuition, das Schicksal, der Zufall, oder wie man diese "Gabe" sonst noch bezeichnen will. Jedenfalls wird der so gefundene Fisch immer mehr zum Objekt degradiert, mit dem ich beliebig spielen kann - und DAS empfinde ich als zutiefst entwürdigend. Ich habe mir einmal einen Bericht angesehen - Wallerfischen im Rhein war angesagt. Drei Mann im Boot. Einer steuerte, einer hatte das Echo im Blick und der andere war nur damit beschäftigt, auf Anweisung ein Tauwurmbündel dem erspähten Waller vor der Nase rumzuziehen. Einen Meter weiter nach oben, zwei Meter tiefer...., etwas dämlicheres habe ich selten gesehen.

Wir müssen die Relationen schon im Blick halten. Bei der Hochseefischerei sind sich wohl die meisten Angler einig, dass ein zuviel an Technisierung irgendwann zum Kollaps der Meere führen wird. Fischschwärme, die durch Satellitenortung zum Vorschein kommen und dann rigoros abgefischt werden, ja, da kann man sich schon mal aufregen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum wir uns bei der Reflektion unseres eigenen Tuns schwerer tun. Ob ich nun 5 Tonnen Heringe orte oder einen Waller, macht aber auch wirklich keinen Unterschied. Entscheidend ist, dass die Mittel die gleichen sind. 
Nun ja, soviel dazu.


----------



## DerAngler93 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Also ich bin benutze auch garkeine Technik. Ich meine was hab ich davon, wenn ich am Echolot den Fisch sehe? Ok ich sehe ob er ein guter Angelplatz ist, aber ich finde es machtr auch den Reiz aus Angelplätze durch fänge zu beurteilen und nichtt durch Technik. Außerdem möchte ich mich auch am Wasser entspannen, dazu brauch ich keine Technik.


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Kurz und knapp: *Die Mischung machts!*


----------



## eric_d. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich benutze auch keine technik,weil ich finde,beim angeln sollte man die Natur genießen und einfach mal von der ganzen Technik and Stress im alltag abschalten.Wenn jetzt jemand mit dem echolot mit einem e-bissanzeiger arbeitet find ich das auch nicht weiter schlimm,aber wenn jemand sein ganzes Zelt voll mit Monitoren oder anderen technischen Kramm vollstehen hat,nur um meinetwegen einen Karpfen zu fangen,hat das meiner Meinung nicht mehr viel mit angeln zu tun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich zwischen guter Technik (deinem Echolot) und schlechter Technik (dem zukünftigen High-End-Gerät) trennen? I



Jep, das habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die Argumentation ein Echolot zu benutzen, aber noch nicht das "böse", sondern noch ein einfaches, finde ich auch etwas merkwürdig. Man braucht ja zum erkunden eines Sees keins. Ganz im Gegenteil, wer sich sein Gewässer mühsam vielleicht mit dem Gummifisch erschließt, der braucht dafür zwar mehr Zeit und wird vermutlich anfangs viel weniger fangen, als der Echolotnutzer, aber er lernt sein Gewässer um einiges besser kennen.

Ich befischen eine mittelgroßen See ziemlich allein und hätte mir früher manchmal ein Echolot gewünscht. Heute habe ich eine ziemlich detaillierte Karte von der Unterwasserlandschaft im Kopf, die mir genügt um dort gute Fische zu fangen. So ein Wissen unterscheidet m.A. auch den Bambus-Opi vom Hightechangler. Der Opi kennt sein Gewässer häufig aus dem FF. Für mich liegt auch darin ein ganz wichtiger Reiz beim Angeln, nämlich die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Gewässer. 

Einerseits...- andererseits ist es natürlich so, das ich im Urlaub, wo mir nur eine sehr begrenzte Zeit zur Verfügung steht, ein Echolot nicht missen möchte. Es hilft doch manchmal sehr, aber gewiß nicht zum Aufspüren der Fische, sondern lediglich zum Betrachten der Bodenstruktur.


----------



## limpwrist (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich bin in jedem FAll gespannt was da in Zukunft noch kommen und passieren wird. Die Technik wird keiner von uns aufhalten. Fest steht, dass wir Menschen sie meist zu unserem Vorteil ausnutzen werden. Die Frage ist also ob dahingehend, Regelungen getroffen werden. Bei uns am See darf beispielsweise nicht getaucht werden.

Ich stimme allerdings meinen Vorrednern zu, wenn sie die Frage stellen worin der Unterschied liegt zwischen 5 Tonnen Fisch durch Sateliten Peilung oder 30 Kg Fisch durch high end Echolote.


----------



## limpwrist (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Fast vergessen............ja man kann da klar eine Trennung vollziehen, zwischen Echoloten und Side Imagine Geräten.

Mit einem 2D Gerät wirst du zwar Sicheln sehen, aber das kann alles mögliche sein. Wasserplflanzen, Blasen, Äste usw usw. DAvon ganz abgesehen hast du einen schwarzen Strich auf deinem Display der sich ab und an verändert. Diese Dinger sind wirklich nur gut um den Gewässergrund etwas unterscheiden zu können.
Side Imagine Geräte geben eine fotorealistisches Bild wieder. Du siehst dann tatsächlich die Unterwasserwelt und den Fischschwarm. Das Ding ist wie ein Fotoapperat mit noch nicht so guter Qualität. 
Ich schaue mir also nen schwarzen Strich an, der mich vermuten lässt wie es da unten aussehen könnte. Derjenige mit einem SI Gerät sieht den Fisch neben dem Ast stehen!!!!


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal Fragen: "Warum gehe ich angeln?"
Wenn man zur Aussage kommt: "Nur um einen Fisch zu fangen..", dann kann man sich ja auch den ganzen Technikkram kaufen (wenn man das Geld hat).
Ich komme dabei zur Aussage: "Weil ich Zeit in/mit der Natur verbringen will (natürlich ist es auch schön wenn dann ein Fisch beist)".
Es kostet doch schon genug Geld sich die "Standard-Geräte" (Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Kunstköder) zu kaufen.


----------



## crazyFish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@Tobi94
Deine Aussage heißt doch das jeder der mit einen Echolot fischt nur Fischgeil ist und ihm alles andere drumherum latte ist. Vor so einem schwarz-weiß denken und dem verurteilen anderer Personen sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. Kleiner Hinweis an dich in deinen jungen Jahren .


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ CrazyFish
Nein natürlich ist nicht jeder Echolotbesitzer Fischgeil.
Aber man sollte sich überlegen ob man wirklich ein Echolot braucht.
Wenn ich um jeden Preis einen Fisch fangen will, kaufe ich mir doch ein Echolot (Nicht wenn ich ein Echolot kaufe will ich um jeden Preis einen Fisch).


----------



## crazyFish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Siehste die Formulierung hört sich doch schon bedeutend besser an


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Vorweg, jedem so wie´s beliebt.


Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach trübt (fast) jegliches Elektrogerät am Angelplatz den Spaß am Angeln, weil es vom Angeln ablenkt.

Für mich ist es nichts mit Echolot zu angeln, da ich mich zu sehr mit dem Gerät beschäftigen muss. Die Augen sollten an der Rutenspitze kleben, nicht am Bildschirm.

Ähnlich mit allerlei Navigationsgeräten, in der Extremform beim Trolling. Nicht umsonst bezeichnen Trollingangler ihr Hobby als eine Mischform zwischen Angeln, Navigieren etc.
Ich will aber einfach nur Angeln.

Vielleicht ist auch deshalb die Hochseefischerei nix für mich, da Elektronik dort praktisch unverzichtbar (geworden) ist.

Eine wirkliche Qual am Angelplatz ist mMn der elektronische Bissanzeiger. Wenn ich diesen tatsächlich *brauche*, mache ich alles - außer angeln. Pennen, lesen, herumspazieren, plaudern, Musik hören usw. Anders lässt sich ein mehrtägiger Angelausflug auch gar nicht aushalten. Was ist von Anglern zu halten, die nach Hause fahren wenn sie ihre E-Bissanzeiger vergessen haben?
Fairerweise muss ich gestehen selber einen Piepser zu besitzen. Warum ich ihn gekauft habe? Weil er billig war und ich was fürs Nachtangeln haben wollte, falls ich einschlafen. Im Endeffekt habe ich ihn aber kaum genutzt, da ich dann doch die Ruten aus dem Wasser nehme - oder wach bin und mich auf die Ruten konzentrieren kann. Irgendwann waren dann dei Batterien leer und ich habe sie bis heute noch nicht erneuert....

Wie Angler ernsthaft ein Radio, einen Fernseher usw. mit ans Wasser schleppen können ist mir fraglich. 

Ein Handy habe ich immer dabei - eigentlich für den Notfall, aber leider Gottes mache ich es meistens nicht aus und werde regelmäßig abgelenkt. Das nervt mich selber, aber ich setze mich selber unter Druck erreichbar zu sein. 

Die zunehmende Technisierung beim Angeln schafft immer neue Möglichkeiten, allerdings sehe ich viele Teilbereiche, wo sich die Technik verselbstständigt.
Das fängt bei den Bissanzeigern an, die es erlauben mehr zu pennen als zu angeln, zieht sich hin bis ins Internet, dass den Angler plötzlich mehr bindet als das Wasser, bis hin zum Futter mischen und Boilies rollen, was zur eigenen Kunst erhoben wird und den Angler zu angelnden Koch, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder Chemiker mutieren lässt. 
Bei vielen Anglern scheint das Angeln selber nur das Sahnehäubchen ihres Hobbys zu sein. Ihren eigentlichen Schwerpunkt setzen sie auf Vorbereitung oder Beschäftigungen die dem Fischfang zwar dienlich sind, aber keine Angelei sind. Dies führt zudem dazu dank spezialisiertestem Gerät und zielgerichteter Vorbereitung dazu, dass man am Wasser sehr unflexibel ist.

Es ist mehr als einmal vorgekommen dass ich mehr Karpfen fangen konnte als die "Boiliefreaks", die gar nicht erst auf den Gedanken gekommen sind von ihrer ausgeklügelten Taktik abzuweichen, da sie von ihr so vereinnahmt wurden. Wer tagelang eine Stelle mit teuerstem Futter anfüttert, sich spezialisiertestes Gerät anschafft und sich ein Lager am Wasser aufbaut um das Höchstmaß an Fangerfolg zu erzielen bringt es selten übers Herz doch die Seeseite zu wechseln, die teuren Futterplätze unbeangeln zu lassen, die Boiliemontagen abzuschneiden, und gezielt mit Schwimmbrot an der Schilfecke zu angeln, weil die Karpfen dort stehen. Vermutlich sieht der Angler die Fische nicht mal, weil seine sorgfältig präparierte Stelle einen Tunnelblick verursacht. Außerdem muss man wach sein und die eine Rute in der Hand halten um keinen Biss zu verpassen und die Wasservögel nicht zu fangen. Plötzlich wird die teure Liege, das Rod-Pod, die modernsten Bissanzeiger und der Rest unwichtig. Autsch.

Eine andere Sache: ich bestaune wirklich die X Bleisorten für verschiedenste Böden und Gegebenheiten im Karpfenanglerkoffer, zugleich fällt aber auf dass der Angler erst gar keine Pose oder Wasserkugel dabei hat. Technisierung kann auch blind machen.

(ich habe nur die Karpfenangler herausgepickt weil sie meiner Beobachtung nach ertaunlich viel ins ihr Hobby investieren, sowohl an Geld wie auch an Zeit und oft sehr zielgerichtet vorgehen.)


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@Ronny:
Ich stimme dir voll zu!!!
Bis auf eine kleinigkeit:
"bis hin zum Futter mischen und Boilies rollen, was zur eigenen Kunst erhoben wird und den Angler zu angelnden Koch, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder Chemiker mutieren lässt"
Ist es nicht besser die Teige und Futter selbst herzustellen als sie zu kaufen?
Ausserdem macht es doch viel mehr Spaß, wenn man mit seinen eigenen Mitteln erfolgreich ist.
Futter selbst zu mischen gehört mMn dazu.
Oder soll alles verboten werden....
Dann wären wir irgendwann soweit, dass wir nur noch Bambusruten benutzen. Das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache oder etwa doch?


----------



## Case (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ein guter Beitrag @Ronny

Ich besitze zwar Echolot und neuerdings auch wieder zwei Lidl-Bissanzeiger.
Aber mittlerweile kenne ich meine Seen, so dass ich das Echolot nicht mehr
mitschleppe... und die Bissanzeiger waren echt günstig. Wer weiß ob man 
die doch mal brauchen kann.

Case


----------



## limpwrist (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Man hört immer wieder das selbe Argument: "Dann nehmen wir doch wieder Bambusruten".
Es geht nicht darum in die Steinzeit zu verfallen. Es geht um eine gesunde Mischung


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Geht es jetzt noch um die Technik an sich, oder nur noch um deren Benutzer?

Oder geht es darum, aus dem eigenen Tun heraus alle andersfischenden Angler in Mißkredit zu diskutieren?

Brauchen wir den Thread "welche Angelart nervt mich am meisten"?


Und bevor wieder ein paar User aus der Hose hüpfen, das sind drei *Fragen*. Die *kann* man beantworten, *muss* es aber nicht zwangsläufig tun und sich angemacht fühlen.#h


----------



## Case (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich stand mal am Wasser, die Pol-Brille auf der Nase und träumte so vor mich hin.
Wie wäre es, wenn es eine Brille gäbe, die das Wasser einfach unsichtbar macht.? Man könnte die Fische einfach, wie in der Luft stehend, sehen. 

Und da eh nichts ging, und ich den Gedanken zu Ende spinnen konnte, wurde mir klar, dass ich dann nicht mehr Angeln wollte. 

Bin bestimmt nicht technikfeindlich, habe gute Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre. Aber ein Teil meines Angelns ist auch Intuition, Erfahrung und die Hoffnung auf Glück beim Angeln.

Case


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> @Ronny:
> Ich stimme dir voll zu!!!
> Bis auf eine kleinigkeit:
> "bis hin zum Futter mischen und Boilies rollen, was zur eigenen Kunst erhoben wird und den Angler zu angelnden Koch, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder Chemiker mutieren lässt"
> ...


 
Darum ging es mir gar nicht, sondern darum dass eine zunehmende Technisierung (und das Zubereiten von Ködern gehört dazu) mich vom Angeln direkt abhalten kann und in den Vordergrund rücken kann. 

Man siehts (mich nervt es selber dass ich immer die Karpfenangler als Beispiel heranziehe) im Karpfenanglerforum. Da wird sich stundenlang über die chemische Zusammensetzung von Boilies und die Wichtigkeit von bestimmten Aminosäuren unterhalten, um dann völlig geschockt am Wasser eine Nullrunde zu landen. Man ist so von der Vorbereitung vereinnahmt , dass man ganz außer Acht lässt dass die Karpfen gerade laichen und besseres zu tun haben als zu fressen.

Andererseits ist es natürlich toll wenn man sich leidenschaftlich und hingebungsvoll dem Kochen, backen und Mischen hingeben kann, allerdings möchte ich *persönlich *angeln und nicht kochen.



> Ausserdem macht es doch viel mehr Spaß, wenn man mit seinen eigenen Mitteln erfolgreich ist.
> Futter selbst zu mischen gehört mMn dazu.


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wie aufwendig die Aufbringung "eigener Mittel" ist.
Mal eben ein Futter mischen oder Teig anrühren hat vermutlich jeder schon gemacht.
ich bin aber auch froh wenn ich einen Fisch auf Brot oder Dosenmais fange oder wenn die Tauwürmer mal nicht selbst gesammelt sind. Frei nach dem Motto: So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. 
Es soll ja Leute geben die beim Wurmjagen mehr Aufregung empfinden als beim Angeln... :m



> Oder soll alles verboten werden....
> Dann wären wir irgendwann soweit, dass wir nur noch Bambusruten benutzen. Das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache oder etwa doch?


 
Ich finde es erstaunlich wie du aus meinem eitrag solche Schlüsse ziehst. #c
So lange die Technisierung nicht überhand nimmt und ggü. dem Fisch nicht unfair ist bzw. andere Menschen nicht beeinträchtigt, kann jeder tun und machen was er will.
So lange die Technikfreaks das Gewässer mit Piepsern und Beleuchtung nicht zu einer Disko machen, ist es mir doch völlig egal was sie treiben. Ich zieh einem dezent eingestellten Bissanzeiger beim Kollegen auf der anderen Seeseite sogar einem Aalglöcken vor.
Ich möchte niemandem etwas verbieten, kann mir nur manchmal ein schmunzeln nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Case schrieb:


> Ich stand mal am Wasser, die Pol-Brille auf der Nase und träumte so vor mich hin.
> Wie wäre es, wenn es eine Brille gäbe, die das Wasser einfach unsichtbar macht.? Man könnte die Fische einfach, wie in der Luft stehend, sehen.
> 
> Und da eh nichts ging, und ich den Gedanken zu Ende spinnen konnte, wurde mir klar, dass ich dann nicht mehr Angeln wollte.


 
Exakt diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt und ich bin zum gleichen Entschluss gekommen.
Allerdings möchte ich meine Polbrille nicht mehr missen und liebe es Fische auf Sicht zu fangen...


----------



## limpwrist (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ANDAL-----------Warum sind manche Angler nur so verdammt uneinsichtig???

Zum fünften mal. Es geht nicht um Defamierung oder Präferenzen beim angeln oder sonstigen unwichtigen Kram. Und man muss sich auch nicht immer gleich angegriffen fühlen. Das ist so kleinkindlich.

Frag mal die Echolot - Händler warum die Dinger eigendlich so gut verkauft werden, an Angler. Ich sag es dir: Weil viele Gewässer überfischt und ein Echolot die einzigste Möglichkeit ist noch Fisch zu finden (Im übrigen ist das ein original Zitat).

Auch da kann man in guter deutscher Manier sagen......is mir doch egal. Oder man gehört zu den paar % Menschen die noch etwas Resthirn besitzen und auch mal eine Frage stellen?


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

#h zusammen,

ich hoffe mein Beitrag wird jetzt nicht zu sehr OT.
Ich finde das passt hier gut hin und die Frage "Hätte da Technik geholfen".

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe warte ich jetzt seit Mai 2008 auf einen Erfolg beim Angeln. Ich habe alles ausprobiert. Jegliche Montagen usw.

Gestern bin ich angeln gegangen an der Sieg. Den ganzen Tag war ich erfoglos, kein Biss, nichts.
Gegen halb neu fing eine Forelle direkt neben meinem Stuhl etwa 3m entfernt an einer Strömungskante zu springen. Und da sie da auch noch öfter wiederholte verarschte mich meine Frau mal wieder und meinte "Die zeigt dir den Stinkefinger".

Natürlich habe ich überlegt was könnte ich machen, da die Forelle einfach nicht aufhörte. Spinnrute raus und den Spinner durchziehen usw. Letztendlich hatte ich es gelassen, weil ich ja doch nichts fangen würde.

So habe ich mich tatsächlich eine Stunde von der Forelle vorführen lassen. Gegen halb zehn habe ich dann angefangen einzupacken und die erste Rute aus dem Wasser geholt. Blei ab.

Naja und da der Haken und die Bienenmade noch dran waren habe ich sie einfach mal eben an die Stelle gehalten wo die Forelle die ganze Zeit gesprungen ist. Der Haken mit der Made trieb schön auf die Stelle und nach einer Minute war die Forelle am Haken und ich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden. Die erste Bachforelle meines Lebens, 35 cm. Und sie ist 3 Millionen wert. 

Ich hatte meiner Frau gesagt: "Entweder fange ich heute einen Fisch oder wir gewinnen im Lotto".

Ich habe einen Fisch gefangen und im Lotto hatte ich nichts.

Alle Technik hatte mir nicht geholfen. 
Und die Geschichte 

"zu schön als das ich sie missen möchte, für alles andere Mastercard"

Zum Thema selbst: Diese Diskussion kann man wohl noch in vielen Bereichen führen "Muss ein Auto jeden Tag gewaschen werden", "Muss es ein 52 Zoll Fernseher sein", und vieles mehr.

Am Ende sollte jedoch der "Wahn" aufhören wenn Schäden zu befürchten sind. Als Beispiel: wenn es um den letzten Fisch im See geht, söllte jede Techink verboten sein.
Anders: solange keine Population wirklichen Schaden nimmt oder Mitmenschen über Maß belästigt werden, was solls.

Ich werde wohl ein Zufallsangler bleiben oder es irgendwann glernt haben.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Bei vielen Anglern scheint das Angeln selber nur das Sahnehäubchen ihres Hobbys zu sein. Ihren eigentlichen Schwerpunkt setzen sie auf Vorbereitung oder Beschäftigungen die dem Fischfang zwar dienlich sind, aber keine Angelei sind.


Fairerweise müsste man hinzufügen, das gerade die Vorbereitung, das gedankliche Auseinandersetzen mit der nächsten Tour für die meisten Angler fast genauso erquickend ist und oft mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wie der eigentliche Angeltag....ansonsten würde man sich ja im eigenen Bestreben nicht weiterentwickeln.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Andal schrieb:


> Geht es jetzt noch um die Technik an sich, oder nur noch um deren Benutzer?
> 
> Grundsätzlich um die Benutzer. Die Technik an sich ist weder ein Fluch noch wird sie zum aussterben der Fische führen.
> Dir Technik wird erst dann zum Fluch, wenn sie das Wissen um die Natur und das erleben selbiger ( scheinbar ) ersetzt. Weil fehlendes Wissen das Erlebnis trübt und vor allem das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge und Notwendigkeiten fehlen lässt. Das führt dann im nächsten Schritt dazu, dass die Natur und deren Belange egal sind, solange da irgendwas grünes wächst und möglichst viele und große Fische beißen.
> ...


 
Fragen nach meinen Gesichtspunkten beantwortet und Hose noch an Ihrem Platz.


----------



## zandertex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hallo,habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Kollegen beim angeln getroffen der aussah wie Crocodile Dandy aus dem Jahr 1980.Seine Kleidung,den 1,5m langen Wanderstock,der kein Wanderstock war, sondern sich beim 2ten Blick als Gaff entpuppte.Die 3teilige Karpfenrute,die als Spinnrute diente, mit nach oben und unten verbogenen Ringen,wo bei 2 Ringem schon die Einlagen fehlten.Eine riesige Rolle mit 50er Monof.
Ihn auf sein Tackle mal angesprochen meinte erer ganze neumodige Kram taugt nichts."

Ist naturlich alles Ansichtssache,aber es geht auch so.

Gruß zandertex


----------



## delsol (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich glaube wer sein Gewässer braucht keine Neumodischen Sachen. Nur das Echolot finde ich gut wenn man ein Gewässer nicht kennt und nicht durch den ganzen See padeln möchte|rolleyes


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Komisch, mir geht es grad annersrum als bei vielen hier :

Echolote,Kartenplotter und Co. auf der Ostesee ? Für mich ok, gehören unbedingt dazu.

Elektronische Bissanzeiger,Boilies und Co. ?
Seitdem ich das "moderne" Karpfenangeln anfing und bei der ersten Sitzung mit nen Kumpel 3 Karpfen von zusammen ca. 80 Pfund hatte, habe ich dat Zeuchs nicht mehr angerührt..... für mich ist so etwas einfach nur pervers.

Aber eben nur für mich - und das akzeptiere ich auch.

Uli


----------



## Nightbird61 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

moin ,ich angele in der stör vom boot auf aal.das echo leistet mir dabei gute dienste.habe damit schon viele löcher und unteifen gefunden wo ich auch gut gefangen habe.mehr hightech brauche ich nicht


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo,habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Kollegen beim angeln getroffen der aussah wie Crocodile Dandy aus dem Jahr 1980.Seine Kleidung,den 1,5m langen Wanderstock,der kein Wanderstock war, sondern sich beim 2ten Blick als Gaff entpuppte.Die 3teilige Karpfenrute,die als Spinnrute diente, mit nach oben und unten verbogenen Ringen,wo bei 2 Ringem schon die Einlagen fehlten.Eine riesige Rolle mit 50er Monof.
> Ihn auf sein Tackle mal angesprochen meinte erer ganze neumodige Kram taugt nichts."
> Gruß zandertex


 Wenn er doch seinen Fisch fängt und Spaß daran hat?!
Wir sollten ja auch niemanden zwingen Unmengen an Geld für Tackle auszugeben.....
In Spanien habe ich auch einen Mann gesehen, der mit ner Bambusrute am Abwasserkanal angelte und schon 6 Fische im Setzkescher hatte. Die fertig Montierte Bambusrute habe ich mir dann auch später im örtliche Spielzeugladen für 3,50€ gekauft.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hallo erstmal an euch,
nachdem ich mir diesen Trööt durchlas und manchmal schmunzelte,möchte ich nun auch meinen Senf dazugeben.Aber erstmal,ganz wichtig,ich will niemandem auf die Füße treten.Das liegt absolut nicht in meiner Absicht.
Ich habe erst im März die Fischerprüfung gemacht und fange erst langsam an zu lernen.Da ich nur über ein eng begrenztes Budget verfüge,kommt für mich nur das Notwendigste an Hardware in Frage,und auch das muß so günstig wie möglich sein.Das einzig batteriebetriebene Gerät ist meine Kopflampe.Ich gehe so im Schnitt dreimal die Woche für jeweils ca acht Stunden ans Wasser,meistens komme ich heim und hab nur Fische gefüttert.
Und ich genieße es,mir macht es nichts aus,als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen.Umso größer die Freude,wenn dann eine 3-Kilo-Brachse beißt.An Hightech denke ich gar nicht,denn ich könnte diese Geräte gar nicht nutzen,da ich die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt bin,meine Montage aus Bäumen und Büschen zu bergen und die vielen Perücken zu entwirren.Wenn da jemand was elektronisches erfinden würde...mich als Kunde hätte er schon sicher.
Ich weiß noch nicht,wofür ich in Zukunft mein Geld ausgeben werde,doch ich verfahre nach dem Motto:"Jedem Narren gefällt seine Kappe",soll jeder so angeln wie es ihm beliebt.
Mich stört auch das Piepsen eines Bissanzeigers nicht,und wenn,dann geh ich an nen anderen Platz.

Grüße an alle,
Manu


----------



## limpwrist (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@@@ Nightbird61  Warum kannst du die AALe nicht ohne Echolot fangen??? Keine Geduld ???? Oder woran liegt es?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Mich stört auch das Piepsen eines Bissanzeigers nicht,und wenn,dann geh ich an nen anderen Platz.




Wenn ich mir eine schöne Stelle suche, in aller Abgeschiedenheit und Einsamkeit (und ich suche nur Stellen, an denen zumindest im Umkreis von 500 Metern kein anderer Angler zu finden ist), und plötzlich fährt ein Auto her und irgend so ein Obermacker meint, sich 10 Meter neben mich setzen zu wollen (obwohl an 4 km Flussstrecke nicht eine andere Stelle besetzt ist), und dann auch noch die volle Piepsdröhnung beginnt,......
nun dann werde ich durchaus mal grantig und der einzige, der dann an einen anderen Platz geht, ist der betreffende Verursacher des Piepsens. Ich bin ja eigentlich ein sehr friedfertiger Zeitgenosse, aber es gibt so manche Prinzipien, die man nicht brechen lassen sollte.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Kohlmeise:
wie ich schon sagte,mich stört es nicht bzw. es hat mich noch nicht gestört.Doch hast du auch mein volles Verständnis wenn du sagst:"ich war zuerst hier". Mit ein Grund,warum ich lieber an einen anderen Platz gehe,ist der,daß ich mich nicht gerne blamiere,wenn mal wieder ein Baum "angebissen" hat.


----------



## Hulk16 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ limpwrist, wie stehst du denn zum lebenden Köderfisch?

Ich selbst lehne denn Einsatz von lebenden Köderfisch ab, nutze lieber jede Art von Kunstködern um Raubfische zu fangen.
Natürlich auch ein Echolot mit SI Technik, wobei ich dir wohl umsost erklären kann das SI zum sehen und fangen von Fischen gar keinen nutzen hat.
Lediglich die Gewässerstruktur links u. rechts vom Boot kann man mit der SI Technik schneller erfassen, ob das der entscheidende Vorteil ist sei dahin gestellt.
Ich sag dir ehrlich, SI Technik brigt dir keinen Fisch mehr wie z.B. ein Lowrance X135.
Aber du hast dir ja deine eigne Meinung dazu gebildet, schön und gut, nur leider hast du wohl noch nie mit so einem SI Echolot gefischt.......
Nur gerade Gegner der Technik fürs angeln greifen gerne auf solche 'altbewährte' Raubfischtechnik wie den lebenden Köderfisch zurück.
Wie sieht es da bei dir aus?


----------



## Boendall (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise:
> wie ich schon sagte,mich stört es nicht bzw. es hat mich noch nicht gestört.Doch hast du auch mein volles Verständnis wenn du sagst:"ich war zuerst hier". Mit ein Grund,warum ich lieber an einen anderen Platz gehe,ist der,daß ich mich nicht gerne blamiere,wenn mal wieder ein Baum "angebissen" hat.


 
Wieso blamieren? Jeder hat mal angefangen und gerade zu Beginn passieren solche Sachen öfter, bleibt aber in der Regel auch beim erfahrensten Petrijünger nicht aus.

Manchmal Frage ich mich, wie unsere Altvorderen ihre Fische gefangen haben ohne den ganzen Technik Schnick Schnack.

Möchte aber meine Liege nicht mehr vermissen, nur brauch ich sie unbeding zum Angeln? NEIN bin jahrelang ohne ausgekommen, trotzdem kann man heute egal in welchen Bereich technisch austoben.

Schlecht ist der Fortschritt sicher nicht (man überlege was vor 15 Jahren Kohlefaserrute gekostet hat und dann schaut man heute mal im Laden)

Ob man die Technik nutzt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Mir ist es egal, ich zwinge niemanden meine Art des Fischens auf und lass mir auch nichts aufzwingen.

Im Endeffekt wird man einen Fliegenfischer auch net leicht überzeugen können, das Karpfenfischen DER KNÜLLER ist.

So ähnlich verhält es sich mit Technikfreaks und Meidern der Technik.


----------



## Borg (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar auch ein s. g. Anfänger, aber habe natürlich trotzdem meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Technik-Schnickschnack. Also, ich habe erstmalig mit 9 Jahren in Spanien auf ner Kaimauer im Hafen geangelt. Equipement: Eine Korkplatte, auf die ca. 10 m Schnur gewickelt war, mit ner Korkpose, 2 Schrotbleie und nem Haken dran. Man mag es nicht glauben, aber auch damit habe ich Fische geangelt . Mir hat das Ganze fürchterlich Spass gemacht. Habe dann eigentlich immer wenn ich mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub war mit dieser Methode relativ erfolgreich geangelt. Irgendwann habe ich dann so mit etwa 11 Jahren im Spanienurlaub einen alten Fischer getroffen, der jeden Tag mit seiner Bambusstippe geangelt hat. Der hat mir dann quasi erstmal richtig angeln beigebracht. Gemessen an dem, was es heute alles zu kaufen gibt, war sein Equipement eher rudimentär. Gut, er machte jetzt auch net den Eindruck, als könne er viel Geld in sein Tackle investieren. Habe dann lange Zeit im Urlaub auch mit ner Bambusstippe geangelt und war immer glücklich und zufrieden. Mit 14 war ich dann erstmalig beim Hochseefischen (irgend so ne guided tour). Da bin ich dann auch erstmalig mit dem damaligen High-Tech Equipement in Berührung gekommen und hab natürlich erstmal Bauklötze gestaunt. Meinen ersten Hai (keine Sorge, war nur ein kleiner Grundhai) habe ich dann aber tatsächlich mit einer Wurfleine gefangen, sprich, Grosse Korkplatte mit aufgewickelter Schnur (natürlich wesentlich stärkere), Blei und dickem Haken mit ner aufgespiessten kleinen Makrele...Da habe ich dann gesehen, dass es nicht immer High Tech sein muss. Habe dann viele Jahre mangels Urlaub gar nicht mehr geangelt und hab mich dieses Jahr dann dafür entschieden, wieder damit anzufangen und meine Fischerprüfung zu machen. Als ich meinen Schein dann in der Tasche hatte, bin ich also nach Langenfeld zu ASKARI (sorry, war zu dem Zeitpunkt leider der einzigste Laden den ich kannte). Als ich da rein bin, hat mich erstmal der Schlag getroffen! Ich kam mir vor, wie im Toys 'r' Us für große, kleine Jungs! Ruten und Rollen in allen Varianten und für jeden Zielfisch speziell, meterlange Regale mit Posen, Bleie, Haken, Schnür und sonstigem Schnickschnack, Zelte, Liegen, Kleidung, und und und.....da war ich dann erstmal erschlagen! So hatte ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorgestellt. Als ich dann Bissanzeiger und Echolote in allen Varianten und Preisklassen gesehen habe, dachte ich mir nur "Willkommen in der Wohlstandsgesellschaft, wo nur höher, weiter, schneller zählt!". Die gute alte Bambusrute von früher, die man für ein paar Mark fünfzig in jedem Angelladen erstehen konnte, wird nun als nostalgische Tackle fürn Arsch voll Kohle verscherbelt. Ist doch irgendwie paradox, oder? Das Gerät, das mittlerweile von dem s. g. High Tech-Geraffel abgelöst wurde, kostet fast genauso viel wie das High Tech-Geraffel?? Sorry, dieser Umstand erschliesst sich mir nicht und will sich mir auch nicht erschliessen. Habe mir dann eine kleine Grundausstattung an Kleinzeugs und zwei Ruten (Eine Match- und eine Feederrute), die meinem Gefühl von Angeln am nahesten kamen, gekauft und bin damit glücklich und zufrieden. Wenn ich dann so meine Vereinskollegen sehe, die erstmal ne Stunde Ihr ganzes High-Tech-Geraffel am Wasser aufbauen müssen, dann beneide ich sie kein bisschen . Wenn ich arbeiten will, fahre ich in die Firma. Von dem nervigen Gepiepse irgendwelcher Bissanzeiger mal völlig abgesehen. Ich dachte immer, Angeln sei ein ruhiger und entspannter Job....z. T. komme ich mir jedoch am See vor, wie in nem Handyladen, wo gerade das Jamba-Monatspaket ausgereizt wird. Der Witz ist jedoch, dass die auch net mehr fangen als ich, dafür aber locker das vierfache für ihr Equipement ausgegeben haben #d. Wenn man sich dann mit denen unterhält kommt man sich als "normaler" Angler immer ein bisschen unterbelichtet vor, weil man immer den Eindruck hat, dass die das Angeln studiert und darin auch promoviert haben. Klar, für die ist angeln eine Wissenschaft....für mich ist es eine der ältesten Methoden der Nahrungsbeschaffung, die der Mensch kennt. Die s. g. High Tech-Geraffel Angler stehen auch jedesmal kurz vor nem Schlaganfall, wenn die 5 Std. nichts gefangen haben. Ich hingegen gehe dann trotzdem entspannt nach Hause und denke mir "Gut, dann heute abend eben Schnitzel statt Fisch, war trotzdem ein toller Tag am See!". 

Natürlich bin ich aber tolerant genug um zu sagen "Jedem so wie er mag", aber für mich ist das High Tech Gedöns nur reine Geldmacherei!

....just my two cents

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## strawinski (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

gute berichte, als ich meinen angelschein gemacht habe 2005 hab ich mir überlegt erstmal wenig geld zu investieren und hab mir ein einsteigerset bei ebay geholt. ihr wisst ja so für 40 euro wo 5 angeln und alles drin ist. damit kann man angeln und probieren ob einem das hobby überhaupt gefällt. natürlich fängt ma damit fische und nätürlich auch große auch wenss das billigste vom billigsten ist. aber nachdem ich auf den geschmack gekommen bin und es das richtige war hab ich rute für rute umgestellt auf besseres material....also was die arbeit erleichtert und echt sinn macht.
das find ich ok


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Was mich nur grundsätzlich stört ist, High-Tech generell als generell nutzlos abzustempeln. Natürlich ersetzt Elektrik und neuartige Produkte kein anglerisches Können, aber es gibt viele Sparten wo ein Echolot, ein Bissanzeiger, ein GPS oder die teure Kohlefaserspinne Sinn macht und handfeste Vorteile gegenüber Oldschool-Gerät bringt.
Allerdings muss man sich immer fragen zu welchem Preis. 
Und auch Opa Hermann würde sich darüber freuen, wenn seine Stippe 200g leichter und 2 Meter länger sein würde, nur sieht er nicht ein 500 Euro für so eine Rute draufzulegen. Außerdem sind ihm Gummizüge suspekt und er fängt auch so besser als die jungen haudegen aus seinem Verein.

Mir gehts da ähnlich wie Opa Hermann: Natürlich sehe ich ein, dass ein Echolot in bestimmten Situationen extrem viel Sinn macht, aber ich kann mich dafür nicht begeistern. Auf einem Boot mit Echolot bin ich der letzte der drauf guckt. Ehrlich gesagt erkenne ich da auch nix drauf und habe auch keine Lust darauf mich damit zu beschäftigen.
Auch DAS Equiptment, was die Technisierung des Angelsports versinnbildlicht, der Elektronische Bissanzeiger bockt micht nicht an, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt die Angelmethoden umgehe in der so ein Bissanzeiger Sinn macht. Ich fische weder mit besonders vielen Ruten, noch entferne ich mich von den Angeln oder geh pennen. Natürlich ist so ein Teil für mich überflüssig, aber für Karpfen-Kalle unabdingbar - und Karpfen-Kalle fängt mehr Kapitale als ich, was für seine Taktik spricht, die nur durch seine Technik ermöglicht wird.

Ich behaupte, wer behauptet die Bambusrute kann mit den neuesten Modellen mithalten, hat noch nie neue Modelle gefischt. Andererseits wird auch der High-Tech-Angler, der über die Bambusrute lacht nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung im Low-Budget-Bereich haben, oder aber die Bedingungen sind so extrem, dass High-Tech die einzige Lösung ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Was mich nur grundsätzlich stört ist, High-Tech generell als generell nutzlos abzustempeln. Natürlich ersetzt Elektrik und neuartige Produkte kein anglerisches Können, aber es gibt viele Sparten wo ein Echolot, ein Bissanzeiger, ein GPS oder die teure Kohlefaserspinne Sinn macht und handfeste Vorteile gegenüber Oldschool-Gerät bringt.
> 
> Ich behaupte, wer behauptet die Bambusrute kann mit den neuesten Modellen mithalten, hat noch nie neue Modelle gefischt. Andererseits wird auch der High-Tech-Angler, der über die Bambusrute lacht nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung im Low-Budget-Bereich haben, oder aber die Bedingungen sind so extrem, dass High-Tech die einzige Lösung ist.


 


An sich ein sehr schönes und differenziertes Posting! 
Natürlich macht es Spaß, eine feine und leichte Rute in der Hand zu halten. Auch für mich wiegen die Eigenschaften einer modernen Spinnrute einiges und, ich muss gestehen, als visueller Mensch ist mir sogar die Optik einer Rute wichtig. Angefangen von der Farbe der Wicklungen bis zum ästhetischen Gesamteindruck. Obwohl auch meine alte DAM Airway ihren ästhetischen Charme besitzt, auf ihre Art.

Bei einem muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Du redest ganz richtig davon, dass manchen Gerätschaften Vorteile bringen. Der Begriff des "Vorteils" ist aber nur dann sinnhaft, wenn sich mein anglerisches Tun vor allem danach ausrichtet, möglichst viel Fisch zu fangen, und zwar zu (fast) jedem Preis. Nehmen wir nur das GPS: 
Winterloch gefunden - Daten gespeichert - Platz wieder angefahren -weiter gehts mit Fangen. Zielsicher, ökonomisch und "nach Plan". Dieser Vorteil ist für mich exakt der gleiche, den das Industriefangschiff gegenüber der Nussschale hat. Und tatsächlich, es riecht förmlich schon nach "Industrie" bei vielen Formen des modernen Angelns. Der Angler selbst wird zu einem beinahe vernachlässigbaren Teil der Gesamtkette und ist ohne seine technischen Mittelchen zunehmend hilflos. 

Dumme Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn einfach mal der Strom ausgeht? Der Karpfenspezi könnte nicht mehr pennen, der GPSler nicht mehr navigieren, der Echolotstierer müsste selbst loten. Ob er es dann auch noch kann? Letztlich ist das Analoge die Lebenswirklichkeit, das Digitale eine Kunstform, die den Menschen dumm zurücklässt, sollte sie dann irgendwann ausfallen.

Und nochmal: eine Überhöhung der Technik und deren uneingeschränkte Nutzung führt zur "Entzauberung" unserer Gewässer. Auf der Weite der Meere mag die Technik wichtig und auch sinnvoll sein, in Binnengewässern...., nun ja, ich weiß ja nicht. Alles wird dann auf einmal ... so klein und es ist nicht mehr vom See die Rede, sondern nur noch vom Hot Spot, der Kante und dem Plateau. 
Schade, wenn mithilfe der Technik die Wirklichkeit dermaßen reduziert wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn einfach mal der Strom ausgeht? Der Karpfenspezi könnte nicht mehr pennen, der GPSler nicht mehr navigieren, der Echolotstierer müsste selbst loten. Ob er es dann auch noch kann? Letztlich ist das Analoge die Lebenswirklichkeit, das Digitale eine Kunstform, die den Menschen dumm zurücklässt, sollte sie dann irgendwann ausfallen.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Netter Gedanke. Es gibt keinen Strom mehr.
> Hmmm.....
> Hab da ein schönes Gewässer entdeckt. Nur 40 Kilometer entfernt. Rein ins Auto, losgefahren und Fische gefangen.
> Route gemerkt, wieder angefahren, und Fische gefangen.
> ...




Morgen Ralf,

du musst aber auch alles so extrem sehen!


----------



## Glöckchen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Wie viele hier schon sagen: Leben und leben lassen.

Bin ja selber Neuling und hab den Angelschein erst etwas über ein Jahr. Früher hab ich immer gegrinst, wenn mein Mann schon wieder eine neue, teure Was-weiß-ich-Angel unbedingt brauchte und hab gelegentlich sogar gelästert, dass er früher mit x-beliebigen No-Name-Angeln mehr gefangen hätte als heute mit teuren Spezialruten.  

Mittlerweile hab ich natürlich selbst festgestellt, dass sich die ein oder andere Rute wesentlich besser händeln lässt und weiß, worin sich diverse Ruten unterscheiden. Ich hab meinen Mann zwar immer kaufen lassen, woran er Spaß hat - er muss mich schließlich nicht um Erlaubnis fragen - aber jetzt kann ich es auch "verstehen".

Wir selber gehören auch zu den Typen, die sich lieber ein abgelegenes Plätzchen suchen und friedlich und LEISE unserem Hobby nachgehen. Natürlich würde ich mich ärgern, wenn ein anderer Angler meint, sich neben mir niederlassen zu müssen - am besten noch so nah, dass wir mit unseren Ruten in der Strömung aufpassen müssen, uns nicht zu verheddern. Oder wenn es neben mir piept und bimmelt. Aber ich würde doch davor zurückschrecken, mich mit so jemandem anzulegen und ihn aufzufordern, den Platz zu wechseln. Grade jemand, der so rücksichtslos ist, dürfte nicht zu den friedlichsten Zeitgenossen gehören. Bevor ich mich auf eine solche Auseinandersetzung einließe, würde ich im Zweifelsfall - wenn auch stinksauer - doch lieber selber gehen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Aber ich würde doch davor zurückschrecken, mich mit so jemandem anzulegen und ihn aufzufordern, den Platz zu wechseln. Grade jemand, der so rücksichtslos ist, dürfte nicht zu den friedlichsten Zeitgenossen gehören. Bevor ich mich auf eine solche Auseinandersetzung einließe, würde ich im Zweifelsfall - wenn auch stinksauer - doch lieber selber gehen!




Siehst du, ich nicht. 
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich durchaus furchterregend schauen kann, wenn ich will. 
:q


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Glöckchen:
Echt gute Einstellung!!!

@ Kohlmeise:
Deine Weltuntergangs-Argumente wurden alle schonmal angeführt,das ging bei den Webern schon zu Zeiten der industriellen Revolution schon los.Damals schimpften alle auf die Webstühle.Dann gabs ein Riesen-Geschrei,als Henry Ford sein T-Modell am Fließband produzierte.Später hatten alle Angst vorm Computer,er würde ein Eigenleben entwickeln,die Menschheit unterjochen oder gar auslöschen und dir nachts den Kühlschrank leerfressen.Apropos Kühlschrank,ist auch so eine moderne Erfindung.
Ich weiß nicht,aber Deine Argumente legen den Schluß nahe,daß du doch etwas Bammel vor allem Neuen hast.Klar gehts beim Angeln ohne elektronische Helferlein,wie in vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch.Aber mal ehrlich,ist es erstrebenswert beim Häuslebauen auf Zement zu verzichten und lieber Kuhmist als Mörtel zu verwenden?
Oder fändest du es geil,wenn du Autofahren willst und erstmal,die Zündung auf "spät", ordentlich an der Kurbel drehen müßtest?
Schon immer war es doch so,daß irgend jemand etwas erfand,als Spinner abgestempelt und abgelehnt wurde,und irgendwann diese Erfindung aus unserem Leben nicht mehr wegzudenken war.
Meine Meinung steht,jeder soll nach seiner Fasson selig werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



> Meine Meinung steht,jeder soll nach seiner Fasson selig werden.


Eigentlich ja die Quintessenz der ganzen Diskussion - hatte ich ja auch so schon in meinem ersten Posting hier geschrieben...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kohlmeise schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dumme Frage: Was würde passieren, wenn einfach mal der Strom ausgeht? Der Karpfenspezi könnte nicht mehr pennen, der GPSler nicht mehr navigieren, der Echolotstierer müsste selbst loten. Ob er es dann auch noch kann? Letztlich ist das Analoge die Lebenswirklichkeit, das Digitale eine Kunstform, die den Menschen dumm zurücklässt, sollte sie dann irgendwann ausfallen.
> ...


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Mir fällt auf, dass sich viel über das Piepen des Elektrobissanzeigers aufregen (sicher auch zurecht)

Ich kenne jetzt die Regelungen an euren Gewässern nicht.

ABER in den Karten diverser Gewässer an denen ich zu finden steht IMMER ein Pasus drinnen. "Der Fischer hat seinen Platz und sein Verhalten so zu wählen, dass er bereits angelnde Kollegen in ihrer Tätigkeit nicht stört" nicht überall in dem Wortlaut, aber der Sinn ist darauf ausgerichtet, dass ich als Ankommender auf Andere Kollegen Rücksicht nehmen MUSS. (Was für mich selbstverständlich ist, aber wie es scheint gibt es doch einige die das nicht beherzigen.)

Also benötigt man keine Tätlichkeiten (Bissanzeiger abmontieren und ins Wasser werfen hab ich da gelesen) sondern es sollte ein Hinweis auf die Vereinsregeln reichen.

Meist wirkt eine freundliche Bitte wunder, während Schimpf und Drohungen eher das Gegnüber zum Sturschalten veranlassen.

Vielleicht ist vielen ja gar nicht bewusst, dass sie Andere stören, weil der Bissanzeiger zu laut eingestellt ist.


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



			
				boendall schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist vielen ja gar nicht bewusst, dass sie Andere stören, weil der Bissanzeiger zu laut eingestellt ist.


Nu muss ich aber auch mal 'ne Lanze brechen...  Hat jemand von Euch schon mal ein "Aalglöckchen" mit Lautstärkeregler gesehen??? :q Isch ned!  Ich kenne einige Spezls, die das Ding nicht abnehmen, wenn sie einkurbeln (bimmelimmelingbingbimmelimmelbimmelusw. ) und auswerfen (bimmelklickplutschsche...se).
Ich stelle meinen Piepser so ein, dass ich ihn höre - und hoffentlich kein anderer. Darum wähle ich meistens auch niedrige Frequenzen (also eher Pöööööööööhp als Piiiiiieeeeeeep ) - die tragen nicht so weit. Da ist aber auch schon fast Schluss mit Technik. Da erfreue ich mich lieber am Komfort einer Sackkarre, um mein Gerödel (Stühlchen, Schirm bzw. offenes Schirmzelt, Verpflegung) bequem zum Gewässer zu kriegen. Für Ansitzer und Spinnfischer ist der Grad der Technologisierung gottseidank nicht so hoch, wie für Bootsangler... Zumindest, wenn man portable Satellitenschüsseln mit Receiver und LED-Full-HD-14"-Fernseher, mobile Kühlbox, portable Zelt-Fußbodenheizung mit Aussenfühler für die digitale Steuereinheit und andere Kleinigkeiten aussen vor lässt :q
Also - sinnvolle Technik (in Punkto Sicherheit) finde ich absolut okay (solange auch "bezahlbar") - aber man kann es auch wie immer übertreiben!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise:
> Deine Weltuntergangs-Argumente wurden alle schonmal angeführt,das ging bei den Webern schon zu Zeiten der industriellen Revolution schon los.Damals schimpften alle auf die Webstühle.Dann gabs ein Riesen-Geschrei,als Henry Ford sein T-Modell am Fließband produzierte.Später hatten alle Angst vorm Computer,er würde ein Eigenleben entwickeln,die Menschheit unterjochen oder gar auslöschen und dir nachts den Kühlschrank leerfressen.Apropos Kühlschrank,ist auch so eine moderne Erfindung.
> Ich weiß nicht,aber Deine Argumente legen den Schluß nahe,daß du doch etwas Bammel vor allem Neuen hast.Klar gehts beim Angeln ohne elektronische Helferlein,wie in vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch.Aber mal ehrlich,ist es erstrebenswert beim Häuslebauen auf Zement zu verzichten und lieber Kuhmist als Mörtel zu verwenden?
> Oder fändest du es geil,wenn du Autofahren willst und erstmal,die Zündung auf "spät", ordentlich an der Kurbel drehen müßtest?
> ...




Na na, wer wird denn so ungehalten sein.
Dann muss ich also doch noch mal:

Weltuntergangsargumente? Keine Sorge, die Welt wird weiterbestehen, mit oder ohne Menschen, mit Häusern aus Stahl und Beton oder Lehmhütten. Das kannst du also schon mal komplett vergessen.

Wenn du ein wenig mehr gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du auch, dass ich der Technik bei weitem nicht ablehnend, sondern lediglich mit einem (hoffentlich) wachen Auge gegenüber stehe. Aber das ist typisch: Werden kritische Gedanken geäußert, erfolgt automatisch die Verbringung in Schubladen. In diesem Fall die des "ewigen Nörglers und Schwarzsehers". Richtig? Später mehr dazu.

Weiß du, das ganze erinnert mich ein wenig an die Entwicklung des "ökologischen Gedankens" in der Politik. Zunächst wurden auch diese "Ökos" als notorische Zweifler und penetrante Gesellschaftskritiker bezeichnet, denen man allenfalls zutraute, ordentlich Tee kochen zu können. Nun sind die alten Mahnungen um CO2 und Luftverschmutzung längst Allgemeingut geworden und jede etablierte Partei, die etwas für den Wahlerfolg tun will und muss, hängt sich zwangsläufig das Schildchen "Klimawandel" um. Keiner gesteht sich mehr ein, dass es genau diese wenigen Mahner waren, die sich aus innerster Überzeugung dem Thema schon verschrieben hatten, längst bevor der Klimawandel in aller Munde war. Also - Vorsicht mit den Schubladen.

Ich habe "Bammel vor allem Neuen"?
Mäßige dich, mein Freund. Es ist nicht an dir, das zu entscheiden. Vor allem ist das wieder so ein Extrem. "Angst vor Neuem" oder "Hurra, die Technik". Mehr scheint es nicht zu geben. Entweder ein uneingeschränktes Ja zu den Möglichkeiten und Errungenschaften der Wissenschaft oder ein Leben in der Steinzeit (Kuhmist als Mörtel). Findest du das nicht ein wenig eindimensional?

Ach ja, eines noch zu Henry Ford und dem Fließband. Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass in Huxley´s _schöner neuer Welt_ gerade Ford gottgleich verehrt wird. Ist das Fließband doch das perverseste, was in der Geschichte der Arbeit erfunden wurde. Gleichschaltung im Extrem (ich weltuntergangsphilosophiere wieder, die Wahrheit bleibt es dennoch). Und weißt du was? Menschen, denen keine andere Wahl bleibt, als ihr Leben lang Fließbandarbeit zu verrichten, sehen nach einiger Zeit wirklich nicht mehr gesund aus. Und ganz egoistisch: zum Glück muss ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nu muss ich aber auch mal 'ne Lanze brechen...  Hat jemand von Euch schon mal ein "Aalglöckchen" mit Lautstärkeregler gesehen??? :q Isch ned!  Ich kenne einige Spezls, die das Ding nicht abnehmen, wenn sie einkurbeln (bimmelimmelingbingbimmelimmelbimmelusw. ) und auswerfen (bimmelklickplutschsche...se).
> Ich stelle meinen Piepser so ein, dass ich ihn höre - und hoffentlich kein anderer. Darum wähle ich meistens auch niedrige Frequenzen (also eher Pöööööööööhp als Piiiiiieeeeeeep ) - die tragen nicht so weit. Da ist aber auch schon fast Schluss mit Technik. Da erfreue ich mich lieber am Komfort einer Sackkarre, um mein Gerödel (Stühlchen, Schirm bzw. offenes Schirmzelt, Verpflegung) bequem zum Gewässer zu kriegen. Für Ansitzer und Spinnfischer ist der Grad der Technologisierung gottseidank nicht so hoch, wie für Bootsangler... Zumindest, wenn man portable Satellitenschüsseln mit Receiver und LED-Full-HD-14"-Fernseher, mobile Kühlbox, portable Zelt-Fußbodenheizung mit Aussenfühler für die digitale Steuereinheit und andere Kleinigkeiten aussen vor lässt :q
> Also - sinnvolle Technik (in Punkto Sicherheit) finde ich absolut okay (solange auch "bezahlbar") - aber man kann es auch wie immer übertreiben!


 
Okok Aalgläckchen mit Lautstärkeregler wär evtl ein Verkaufsschlager|supergri

Aber in meinem Post waren die elektronischen Bissanzeiger gemeint.
Ich benutze diese selbst, allerdings nur wenn wir länger unterwegs sind (3-4 Tage) und dann für den Räuber, da ich groß anbiete und Tante Esox sich erst mal den Fisch zurechtdreht.
Da bin ich dann schon munter, wenn es erst mal piep gegangen ist (Ruten stehen vorm Unterstand und gepennt wird auf der Karpfenliege max. 5m entfernt)

Wenn ich mit meinem älteren Herren loszieh, werden für die Nacht meist seine Bissanzeiger montiert, da diese Funkübertragung haben und nicht die Sounderbox. D.h es wird nicht eine Mindestlautstärke benötigt und es piept maximal der Empfänger (Bissanzeiger sind fast ganz leise gestellt)

Irgendwie ists ja pervers, man hat sich Bissanzeiger um teures Geld gekauft und diese kommen kaum zum Einsatz, ausser bei oben genannten Ausnahmen.

Tagsüber sind ganz einfach meine Ringe eingehängt, oder es wird halt die Pose beobachtet.

Ich nutze elektische Bissanzeiger äusserst selten, aber sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung.
Andere meinen einfach "Ich hab mir diese teuer gekauft und darum verwende ich sie auch..." Mein Ding ist es halt nicht so, aber in oben beschriebener Situation bin ich froh, dass ich sie habe. 

Früher haben die Leute halt Aalglöckchen montiert gehabt und da nebenbei gepennt, heute ists oft der elektr. Bissanzeiger.

Im Endeffekt sehe ich nicht bei der Technik die schuld, klar ist durch den Fortschritt einiges mehr an Technik beim Angeln vertreten, ABER jeder kann sich selbst aussuchen wieviel er davon verwendet.

Ich werde niemanden anmachen weil er mit Echolot, Laptop usw zum Angeln geht. Ich brauch sowas nicht. Wenn es andere Petrijünger nicht so sehen, sollen sie. Ich bin nicht gezwungen mich bis zum Notstromaggregat auszurüsten und gut.

Problematisch wird es immer nur, wenn sich der eine vom Anderen belästigt fühlt (Stichwort: Überlaute schrille PIIEEEP Bisanzeiger und am besten noch im Fluss so eingestellt, dass es permanent Fiept.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Franky schrieb:


> (bimmelimmelingbingbimmelimmelbimmelusw. ) und auswerfen (bimmelklickplutschsche...se).


 
Auch hier sieht man den Fortschritt der Technik. Für eine Nacht reichen zwei elektronische Bissanzeiger, aber von den Aalglöckchen braucht man 46 Stück. :m


----------



## strawinski (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

erstens wird jeder nach seiner fasson glücklich, weil jeder sowieso macht was er will,
zweitens sollten die wissenschaftler, solche studienund szenarien über arbeitslosigkeit und computer damals geschrieben und prophezeit haben ihren job und die branche wechseln.
drittens sollte jeder von euch wissen,das 90 % der sogenannten umweltkrise etc. aller probleme aus der Luft gegriffen oder vorgegaugelt werden. warum? Weil diese Leute oder forscher dafür von den Regierungen Milliarden an Geldern für forschungen etc. kriegen. es ist ein Milliardenmarkt. Und es fängt mit dem grünen- punktbetrug an.
ich glaube nicht das man auf nen "bissanzeiger" sozialneid haben kann. oder auf ein scheiss(Entschuldigung)Echolot. dass ist doch heute wirklich nichts mehr besonderes.jeder hartzi hatn handy,latptop...wieso sollte er nicht auchn, bissanzeiger oder echolot haben.

vor kurzen war ich mal angeln am fluss und döste so vor mich hin, da hielt ein bulli, quer...stiegen drei typen aus, rissen, die seitentür auf und dann gings los.....Metallkiste und rollwagenweise. Ich wollte schon fragen wann die Hebebühne kommt. Na, dann riesig aufgebaut und gefachsimpelt. es blitze vor chrom und piepte...Und dann riesige futterkanonen in stellung gebracht, die ganze artellerie. Kann nur sagen, ganz grosses Kino.....aber es waren halt ganz nette Leute aus Sachsen, Karpfenangler, die Spass an technik hatten. wir haben gelacht und getrunken. so einfach ist das.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> erstens wird jeder nach seiner fasson glücklich, weil jeder sowieso macht was er will,
> zweitens sollten die wissenschaftler, solche studienund szenarien über arbeitslosigkeit und computer damals geschrieben und prophezeit haben ihren job und die branche wechseln.
> drittens



Und viertens........................nein, ich sag´s nicht.




strawinski schrieb:


> zweitens sollten die wissenschaftler, solche studienund szenarien über arbeitslosigkeit und computer damals geschrieben und prophezeit haben ihren job und die branche wechseln.



Hähhh??? Arbeitslosigkeit???? Computer????




strawinski schrieb:


> drittens sollte jeder von euch wissen,das 90 % der sogenannten umweltkrise etc. aller probleme aus der Luft gegriffen oder vorgegaugelt werden. warum? Weil diese Leute oder forscher dafür von den Regierungen Milliarden an Geldern für forschungen etc. kriegen. es ist ein Milliardenmarkt. Und es fängt mit dem grünen- punktbetrug an.




Aha. Dann ist ja alles gut.



strawinski schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das man auf nen "bissanzeiger" sozialneid haben kann. oder auf ein scheiss(Entschuldigung)Echolot. dass ist doch heute wirklich nichts mehr besonderes.jeder hartzi hatn handy,latptop...wieso sollte er nicht auchn, bissanzeiger oder echolot haben.



1. Definier doch mal bitte, was "Sozialneid" mit Bissanzeigern und Echolot zu tun haben soll.

2. Was hat das GANZE nun mit Hartz IV zu tun???




strawinski schrieb:


> wir haben gelacht und getrunken



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: es soll auch Menschen geben, die unter Angeln was anderes verstehen.


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Kohlmeise:
Wie kommst du denn auf dieses schmale Brett,ich wäre ungehalten?Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall,ich bin absolut entspannt und gut gelaunt.Nich liegt mir ferner,als einen Menschen,den ich nicht kenne,in irgendeine Schublade einzuordnen.Dazu ist die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen einfach zu facettenreich,man würde ihr nie gerecht werden können.
Doch scheint mir,deine Haut könnte etwas zu dünn für meine Art mich auszudrücken sein.Kurz gesagt,du scheinst mir etwas aufgebracht zu sein.Natürlich kann ich mich auch irren,schließlich kennen wir uns ja gar nicht,sind uns völlig fremd und besitzen wohl ein sehr unterschiedliches Naturell.Das wird alleine schon dadurch deutlich,daß du mich mit "mein Freund" nennst.Also ich kann für mich behaupten,daß ich mir meine Freunde sehr genau aussuche.Aber wie bei allen Dingen des Lebens,jedem das Seine.
Auch möchte ich dich noch einmal darauf hinweisen,daß ich dir gar nichts unterstelle oder entscheide,ich schrieb lediglich: "Deine Argumente legen den Schluß nahe,daß du doch etwas Bammel vor allem Neuen hast."
Ich folgerte Schluß,möglicherweise nicht den richtigen,jedoch ist eine Schlußfolgerung keine Unterstellung.
Zu den ökologischen Vordenkern möchte ich anmerken,daß sie Anfang der 1980er mit viel Tamtam beispielsweise die Wind- und Wasserkraft anls DIE zukünftige,saubere Energiequelle propagierten,der Frieden hielt aber nicht lange an.Als die ersten Anlagen gebaut waren stellte sich heraus,daß die Fischbestände Schaden litten unter den Wasserkraftwerken,daß der sich beständig bewegende Schatten der Windräder die Menschen in der Umgebung krank macht und so weiter,und so fort.Auch da ist wieder der Beweis erbracht,daß jede Medaille ihre zwei Seiten hat.
Ich denke mal,daß du gar nicht viel anders denkst und handelst wie ich,das,was nützlich erscheint wird auch genutzt.
Allerdings warte ich mit einem Urteil über neue Technologien,bis ich mich damit befaßt habe,und zu Echoloten und elektronischen Bißanzeigern kann ich,mangels Erfahrung,nichts sagen.Und auch in dieser Aussage steckt keine Unterstellung,du würdest anders handeln.
Ich persönlich bin der Überzeugung,daß Petrus,als dessen Jünger wir uns (mit einem gewissen Stolz) selber bezeichnen,alle ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten nutzte,um Fische zu fangen.Und hätte er ein Echolot gehabt,da bin ich mir fast sicher,dann hätte er dieses auch genutzt,wenn er darin einen Vorteil oder eine Arbeitserleichterung gesehen hätte.

Liebe Grüße,

Manu


----------



## limpwrist (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Strawinski..........."Die Umweltprobleme sind aus der Luft gegriffen"??? Wie viele wissenschaftliche Bücher hast du in deinem Leben gelesen??  minus 10 ???

Überfischte Meere und ein Restbestand von Urwäldern von unter 30 % sind vorgegaugelt??? Das Shell ne Milliarde an Afrika bezahlt weil dort außer verseuchtem Ölland nix mehr ist, ist wahrscheinlich auch nur so ne Spaßzahlung? Das muss ich morgen meinem Geo Professor vorlesen. Ich schmeiss mich weg. 

Achja........fahre nicht zu weit Richtung USA, da fällt man irgendwann mal runter ins Weltall. 


"Es soll jeder nach seiner Fasette  glücklich werden" ???

Auch so ein geiler Spruch. Klar machen wir doch alle was wir wollen. Wozu denn Gesetze oder Artikel 1 Grundgesetz? Warum überhaupt Leute die sich Gedanken machen?


Wenn Petrus nen Echolot besessen hätte, hätte er es auch benutzt??? 
Das ist ja hier eine richtige Komedy Veranstalltung. Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose vor Lachen.
Wenn Petrus ne Knarre gehabt hätte, hätte er vielleicht auch jemanden erschossen. Also warum ballern wir nicht auch etwas rum.
Soll doch jeder nach seiner Fasette glücklich werden. So ein Kneipengeschwätz...........


----------



## donlotis (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Das ist ja hier eine richtige Komedy Veranstalltung. Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose vor Lachen.
> Wenn Petrus ne Knarre gehabt hätte, hätte er vielleicht auch jemanden erschossen. Also warum ballern wir nicht auch etwas rum.
> Soll doch jeder nach seiner Fasette glücklich werden. So ein Kneipengeschwätz...........



Ich dachte es geht hier um *Technik beim Angeln*! |uhoh:


Jeder, der kleine Kinder hat und mit ihnen zum Angeln geht wird wissen: Sie lieben diese Aalglöckchen! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Limbwrist:
Wäre Petrus ein Westernheld gewesen und der Schutzpatron der Terrorismusamateure,und wären wir hier in einem Knallebumm-Fan-Forum,ja dann könnten wir solche Gedanken wie deine hier philosophisch betrachten.Aber so freue ich mich daran,dir ein Lächeln entlockt zu haben.Mit des Dichters Worten, "Froh zu sein bedarf es wenig,und wer froh ist ist ein König".
Oder wie ein anderer Boardie in seiner Signatur schreibt, "Gedanken,nur Gedanken" (sind frei,keiner kann sie erahnen)!


----------



## Glöckchen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> vor kurzen war ich mal angeln am fluss und döste so vor mich hin, da hielt ein bulli, quer...stiegen drei typen aus, rissen, die seitentür auf und dann gings los.....Metallkiste und rollwagenweise. Ich wollte schon fragen wann die Hebebühne kommt. Na, dann riesig aufgebaut und gefachsimpelt. es blitze vor chrom und piepte...Und dann riesige futterkanonen in stellung gebracht, die ganze artellerie. Kann nur sagen, ganz grosses Kino.....aber es waren halt ganz nette Leute aus Sachsen, Karpfenangler, die Spass an technik hatten. wir haben gelacht und getrunken. so einfach ist das.



Genau so find ich das toll!!

Auch wenn man selbst vielleicht eine andere Einstellung oder Art hat, kann man sich mit andersdenkenden/-handelnden Mitmenschen durchaus richtig gut verstehen. Die können durchaus völlig in Ordnung sein, auch wenn sie manchmal eine andere Meinung vertreten!

Wir haben uns seit kurzem an unserem Fluss mit einem Angler angefreundet, der mit einfachstem und billigstem Gerät dort unten sitzt und tatsächlich deutlich erfolgreicher angelt als wir mit unseren teuren Ruten und den raffinierstesten Montagen. Obleich so unterschiedlich verstehen wir uns prima - er hat uns mittlerweile so manchen Tipp gegeben und wir freuen uns, wenn wir uns treffen!

Also: Toleranz Leute!


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Genau so find ich das toll!!
> 
> Auch wenn man selbst vielleicht eine andere Einstellung oder Art hat, kann man sich mit andersdenkenden/-handelnden Mitmenschen durchaus richtig gut verstehen. Die können durchaus völlig in Ordnung sein, auch wenn sie manchmal eine andere Meinung vertreten!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist auch genau meine Meinung.Wenn wir alle gleich ticken würden,was wäre das doch für ne langweilige Welt.
Ich selber bin,gerade als Anfänger,froh und dankbar für jeden Tipp,ganz egal ob der von einem Bambusruten-Angler oder von einem High-Tech-Freak kommt.


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Genau so find ich das toll!!
> 
> Auch wenn man selbst vielleicht eine andere Einstellung oder Art hat, kann man sich mit andersdenkenden/-handelnden Mitmenschen durchaus richtig gut verstehen. Die können durchaus völlig in Ordnung sein, auch wenn sie manchmal eine andere Meinung vertreten!
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:

Genauso sehe ich es auch, wenn man nur auf seinem Standpunkt beharrt und nicht gewillt ist dem Anderen ein Stückchen entgegenzukommen gibts verhärtete Fronten. 

Siehe 2m Hühne der dem anderen die Bissanzeiger wegen dem Fiepen demoliert hat.
Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte der "Störenfried" auf ne einfache Bitte mit Lautstärke runter reagiert und alles wäre in Butter, falls man unbedingt so reagieren muß, dann kann man ihm seine Bissanzeiger noch immer versenken, wenn er auf eine höffliche Bitte garstig wird, wobei es da sicher auch elegantere Lösungen gibt, die nicht minder gemein wären, aber keine Angriffsfläche bieten.

Ich wüsste nicht was ich anstelle des "Belästigers" machen würde, höchstwahrscheinlich Handy raus Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung.

Stell dir vor, dir kommt das Gepiepe nicht laut vor, plötzlich kommt einer aus dem Gedachs, knickt deine Bissanzeiger ab und entsorgt sie ins Wasser.

Auf eine einfache Bitte würde ich auf alle Fälle mit Lautstärke runter reagieren (obwohl ich die Fiepsedinger nur selten benutze) ich geh doch nicht wegen Zoff ans Wasser. Ich will nicht, dass mir wer auf die Nüsse geht und will aber auch keinem auf die Nüsse gehen.

Leben und Leben lassen.|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Doch scheint mir,deine Haut könnte etwas zu dünn für meine Art mich auszudrücken sein.Kurz gesagt,du scheinst mir etwas aufgebracht zu sein.Natürlich kann ich mich auch irren,schließlich kennen wir uns ja gar nicht,sind uns völlig fremd und besitzen wohl ein sehr unterschiedliches Naturell.Das wird alleine schon dadurch deutlich,daß du mich mit "mein Freund" nennst.Also ich kann für mich behaupten,daß ich mir meine Freunde sehr genau aussuche.Aber wie bei allen Dingen des Lebens,jedem das Seine.
> Auch möchte ich dich noch einmal darauf hinweisen,daß ich dir gar nichts unterstelle oder entscheide,ich schrieb lediglich: "Deine Argumente legen den Schluß nahe,daß du doch etwas Bammel vor allem Neuen hast."




Nun, damit hast du zumindest recht: ich war heute morgen tatsächlich etwas aufgebracht. Vielleicht auch etwas dünnhäutig.
|rolleyes
Dein Schluss ist dennoch nicht in Ordnung, denn, wie gesagt, wir kennen uns nicht. Allerdings mag ich einige "Errungenschaften" der Technik in den Händen des Menschen tatsächlich nicht. Sie machen diese wunderbare Welt so überschaubar, die Wildnis so zahm....

Aber gut, ich denke auch, so weit sind wir mit unseren Ansichten gar nicht auseinander. Vielleicht haben wir uns auch einfach blöd erwischt heute.

Gruß, Kohlmeise


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nun, damit hast du zumindest recht: ich war heute morgen tatsächlich etwas aufgebracht. Vielleicht auch etwas dünnhäutig.
> |rolleyes
> Dein Schluss ist dennoch nicht in Ordnung, denn, wie gesagt, wir kennen uns nicht. Allerdings mag ich einige "Errungenschaften" der Technik in den Händen des Menschen tatsächlich nicht. Sie machen diese wunderbare Welt so überschaubar, die Wildnis so zahm....
> 
> ...


 
Ja,das kann schonmal passieren,wo Menschen miteinander kommunizieren,daß man mal was falsch versteht.Hab ich selber schon bei mir erlebt,erst ist der Kaffee kalt,dann fällt mir noch die Tasse runter,genau in mein Tabakpäckchen (genauso gings mir vor etwa drei Wochen) und dann fragt mich meine Freundin noch irgendwas und ich reagierte mit einem Anschiß,den sie nie und nimmer verdient hat.
Mit der Technik halte ich es so,solange ich etwas nicht brauche,so lange schaffe ich es mir nicht an.Ich hatte noch bis 2005 einen Videorecorder,bevor ich mir dann mal nen DVD-Player kaufte.Vorher sah ich keinen Nutzen für mich darin.Und so wird es auch mit den elektronischen Helferlein zum Angeln laufen.Das Einzige,daß mich wirklich daran stört sind so manche Besitzer solcher Dinge,wenn sie zum Beispiel die alten Batterien am Wasser liegen lassen.Aber solche Menschen finden immer irgendwas um die Landschaft zu verschandeln und zuzumüllen.Das kann ich also auch nicht der Technik anlasten.
Ich las mir auch nochmal deine Postings durch,eigentlich scheinst du mir eher als denkender,überlegender Mensch,der wirklich in vielen Dingen mit meinen Ansichten parallel läuft.
Würden wir uns mal am Wasser begegnen,vielleicht hätten wir nen super-spaßigen Angeltag.

Trag mir bitte nichts nach,ich tu es auch nicht.Ich hoffe auf weitere interessante Posts von dir


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Trag mir bitte nichts nach,ich tu es auch nicht.Ich hoffe auf weitere interessante Posts von dir




Damit hätten wir das aus der Welt geschafft. 
Welcome!
#6


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Ja,das kann schonmal passieren,wo Menschen miteinander kommunizieren,daß man mal was falsch versteht.Hab ich selber schon bei mir erlebt,erst ist der Kaffee kalt,dann fällt mir noch die Tasse runter,genau in mein Tabakpäckchen (genauso gings mir vor etwa drei Wochen) und dann fragt mich meine Freundin noch irgendwas und ich reagierte mit einem Anschiß,den sie nie und nimmer verdient hat.
> Mit der Technik halte ich es so,solange ich etwas nicht brauche,so lange schaffe ich es mir nicht an.Ich hatte noch bis 2005 einen Videorecorder,bevor ich mir dann mal nen DVD-Player kaufte.Vorher sah ich keinen Nutzen für mich darin.Und so wird es auch mit den elektronischen Helferlein zum Angeln laufen.Das Einzige,daß mich wirklich daran stört sind so manche Besitzer solcher Dinge,wenn sie zum Beispiel die alten Batterien am Wasser liegen lassen.Aber solche Menschen finden immer irgendwas um die Landschaft zu verschandeln und zuzumüllen.Das kann ich also auch nicht der Technik anlasten.
> Ich las mir auch nochmal deine Postings durch,*eigentlich scheinst du mir eher als denkender,überlegender Mensch,*der wirklich in vielen Dingen mit meinen Ansichten parallel läuft.
> Würden wir uns mal am Wasser begegnen,vielleicht hätten wir nen super-spaßigen Angeltag.
> ...


 
Bin zwar noch net lang hier, aber meine ersten Eindrücke waren auch so. Auch wenn wir schon öfter mal diskutiert haben, aber mit ihm kann man wirklich normal argumentieren.

Schätze mal unser Kohlmeise ist wirklich urlaubsreif (siehe Profil), in letzter Zeit wirkt er etwas gereizt, wenn ich seine älteren Komentare mal ansehe kam er mir etwas entspannter vor, obwohl immer kritisch.(kann mich auch täuschen)

Da kanns schnell passieren das man was in den falschen Hals bekommt, wenn man urlaubsreif ist.(bei mir zumindest so)

Sollte ich danebenliegen, nix für ungut, da ich dich nicht kenne und somit leicht Gefahr laufe einiges falsch zu deuten.#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Nun ja, war schon einiges anstrengend in letzter Zeit.
Gehört aber wohl eher nicht in den öffentlichen Teil, also zurück zur Technik und den blöden Piepsern... #6


----------



## strawinski (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

na jetzt kommt ja mal bewegung in die sache....also wenn ihr über die umwelt deprimiert seid, dann stellt euch ans waschbecken und dreht den hahn auf, das beruhigt. erdöl wirds immer geben, musst halt nur tief genug bohren..aber spasse beiseite, hier gehts wirklich ums angeln....und so solls ja auch bleiben..#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> na jetzt kommt ja mal bewegung in die sache....also wenn ihr über die umwelt deprimiert seid, dann stellt euch ans waschbecken und dreht den hahn auf, das beruhigt. erdöl wirds immer geben, musst halt nur tief genug bohren..aber spasse beiseite, hier gehts wirklich ums angeln....und so solls ja auch bleiben..#h




Angeln - Umwelt. Umwelt - Angeln. Technik - Angeln - Umwelt.
So trennbar scheinen mir die Themen gar nicht zu sein. Spätestens, wenn irgendwelche männlichen Muscheln oder Krebse am Einlauf von Kläranlagen weibliche Geschlechtsorgane ausbilden, wird es interessant, nicht wahr...?
|rolleyes


----------



## Boendall (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich glaub auch, dass man das Thema "Modernisierung durch die Technik" vom Angeln in andere Lebensbereiche locker übertragen kann und umgekehrt.

Ich denke mir oft, dass man es beim Angeln halt in den letzten Jahren massiv gemerkt hat.

Ich nehm mal wieder die Fieper als Beispiel:

Kurz vor dem "Durchbuch" war das Zeug ja auch vorhanden, aber nur so unausgegoren und teuer, dass es sich nur wirkliche Techniknarren gekauft haben. Heute gibts elektronische Bissanzeiger um 9,9€. Sicher hat der keine Funkübertragung oder anderes Pipapo, aber ich sag mal 9,9€ sind wirklich für jeden Angler leistbar und damit gibt es einfach mehr von den Dingern am Wasser, weil sich viele Leute die eben NICHT viel Geld ausgegeben hätten nun sagen "och net mal 10€, die kauf ich"

Hinzu kommt natürlich, das "der hat das, will ich auch" Verhalten einiger.

Umgemünzt auf den Alltag: Habe mal eine Mail bekommen wo ein altes Niedermayer Prospekt eingefügt war: 100 Mb Festplatte um 30.000 Schilling (~ 2800€) oder so ahnliche Verhältnisse.

Das zeug war da, nur eben unleistbar. Heute werden USB sticks mit 2Gb als Werbegeschenk verteilt.


----------



## strawinski (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

stimmt alles was du schreibst...das schönste am angeln wie an jedem hobby oder sport ist, das auch mit technik zu tun hat, nicht jeder hat erfolg damit. man fängt ncht immer mehr damit. na gut du hängst nen pieper ran und stellst ihn ein und jeder strohhalm der vorbeischwimmt piept..eigentlich wäre ne umleitung auf ein ohrknopf besser. sollte man mal andenken.


----------



## Boendall (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> stimmt alles was du schreibst...das schönste am angeln wie an jedem hobby oder sport ist, das auch mit technik zu tun hat, nicht jeder hat erfolg damit. man fängt ncht immer mehr damit. na gut du hängst nen pieper ran und stellst ihn ein und jeder strohhalm der vorbeischwimmt piept..eigentlich wäre ne umleitung auf ein ohrknopf besser. sollte man mal andenken.


Technisch sicher kein Problem, aber wer behandelt dann die Anglereibedingten Tinituspatienten? 

Edit: Aber wenn schon nix Kabel, sondern Bluetooth#6


----------



## Glöckchen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Boendall schrieb:


> Technisch sicher kein Problem, aber wer behandelt dann die Anglereibedingten Tinituspatienten?





Da kommen wir wieder zu dem schönen Thema:

vielleicht sollten Angler ja einen Zuschlag zur Krankenversicherung zahlen, wenn sie so einem gesundheitsgefährdenden Hobby nachgehen.........:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## fisherb00n (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Bei dem ganze gepiepe, äääh gerede bin ich froh, dass ich die Bissanzeiger der Nachbarn nicht hören kann...

Ich kann wegen eines Unfalls in meiner Kindheit nur die Hälfte hören und nehme meine Hörgeräte nie mit ans Wasser...

Ist zwar nicht lustig, aber ich kann die Stille genieße ...und nach 20 Jahren gewöhnt man sich an (fast) alles...


----------



## Glöckchen (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hier diskutieren wir die ganze Zeit über die Technik beim angeln und beschweren uns über die Lärmbelästigung. Aber immerhin geht es hier noch um Gerätschaften, die zumindest irgendeinen eventuellen Nutzen für unser Hobby haben.

Habt ihr schon den jüngsten Trööt entdeckt, worin nach brauchbaren Akkus gesucht wird, um am Wasser mit DVBT-Fernseher und Laptop zu sitzen? Also das find ich deutlich krasser!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den jüngsten Trööt entdeckt, worin nach brauchbaren Akkus gesucht wird, um am Wasser mit DVBT-Fernseher und Laptop zu sitzen? Also das find ich deutlich krasser!!



Find ich zwar auch etwas seltsam, aber komischerweise empfinde ich das nicht so dramatisch wie den ganzen Fischaufspürwahnsinn. Und wenn ich mir anschaue, an welch lauschigen Plätzen so geangelt wird bzw. in Ermangelung von Natur geangelt werden muss (Kanal, Industrieanlagen usw.), dann macht der Laptop das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett. 

Ich selbst nehme mir manchmal Samstags auch das Radio mit, zumindest in der Bundesligasaison, denn neben Angeln ist auch "Live aus dem Stadion" auf BR1 absolute Pflicht. Vor allem, weil der Club nun wieder erstklassig ist.
#6


----------



## limpwrist (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Wundert mich garnicht, dass auch Fernseh und Laptop mit ans Wasser gezerrt werden. In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft zählt nun einmal immer erreichbar zu sein und immer up to date und dieser ganze Schwachsinn.
Aber ich werfe den Leuten eigentlich nichts vor. Wer in so einer RTL Gesellschaft groß wird, lernt eben von Anfang an, dass man nicht mehr ohne Technik auskommt.

Man müsste ja sonst noch sein Hirn nutzen. Und das ist bei der Generation Google nun wirklich zu viel verlangt.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

moin,

ich bin dann mal briefmarken kaufen. Bis dann!


MfG


----------



## duck_68 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ich find ein gewisses Maß an Technik beim Angeln voll i.O. - Denen es nicht passt, können sich ja hinsetzten und erstmal ihr Weidenstöckchen als Angel schnitzen.... zurück in die Steinzeit.... wem's gefällt - bitteschön


----------



## Glöckchen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Schon erstaunlich wieviel Zündstoff diese Diskussion bietet.

Warum akzeptieren wir uns eigentlich nicht gegenseitig?

Was nicht heißen soll, dass das ein oder andere hinterfragt oder erstaunt zur Kenntnis genommen werden darf - deshalb heißt das ja hier Diskussionsrunde.

Aber das hier artet ja darin aus, dass der Technikfreak den Naturburschen aburteilt und umgekehrt.

Kann ja nun wirklich jeder machen wie es ihm beliebt. Ursprünglich ging es mal um die Lärmbelästigung. Und da gibt es eigentlich nur zwei vermünftige Lösungen:
entweder kann ich mit dem Verursacher reden und ihn bitten, etwas leiser zu sein - oder es handelt sich um eher unfreundliche rücksichtslose Zeitgenossen, dann würd ich selbst einfach das Weite suchen und mir ein ruhigeres Plätzchen auswählen.


----------



## pfuitoifel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@ Glöckchen,
ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere jeden,auch wenn er die Angelei anders handhabt als ich.Und das tun doch eigentlich die meisten hier,ich empfinde das Anglerboard als sehr zivilisiertes Forum.Die Diskussion läuft auch nicht aus dem Ruder.Ich kann nur allen hier diskutierenden Anglern ein Kompliment aussprechen.


----------



## Tobi94 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich bin dann mal briefmarken kaufen. Bis dann!
> 
> ...


 ? (ich muss noch was schreiben, mind. 5 Zeichen)


----------



## strawinski (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

naja, so würd ich das nicht sehen....es gibt ein paar leute hier, die sich bei ein paar konsonanten schon auf den schlips getreten fühlen. eine wort zuviel und sie glauben, die angelwelt samst umwelt ist gegen sie...warum tja, weiß auch nicht warum, fehlende toleranz, probleme...keine ahnung...das ist nicht nur bei dem thema so,das zieht sich wie ein roter faden durch das forum.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, so würd ich das nicht sehen....



WAS würdest du nicht so sehen???



strawinski schrieb:


> es gibt ein paar leute hier, die sich bei ein paar konsonanten schon auf den schlips getreten fühlen.



Konsonanten???

Und weil ich gerade gut drauf bin und allen, die sich erst jetzt eingeschaltet haben, nochmals deine ersten Ergüsse zeigen will, es soll sich ja jeder eine objektive Meinung bilden, büddeschön...:



strawinski schrieb:


> erstens wird jeder nach seiner fasson glücklich, weil jeder sowieso macht was er will,
> zweitens sollten die wissenschaftler, solche studienund szenarien über arbeitslosigkeit und computer damals geschrieben und prophezeit haben ihren job und die branche wechseln.
> drittens sollte jeder von euch wissen,das 90 % der sogenannten umweltkrise etc. aller probleme aus der Luft gegriffen oder vorgegaugelt werden. warum? Weil diese Leute oder forscher dafür von den Regierungen Milliarden an Geldern für forschungen etc. kriegen. es ist ein Milliardenmarkt. Und es fängt mit dem grünen- punktbetrug an.
> ich glaube nicht das man auf nen "bissanzeiger" sozialneid haben kann. oder auf ein scheiss(Entschuldigung)Echolot. dass ist doch heute wirklich nichts mehr besonderes.jeder hartzi hatn handy,latptop...wieso sollte er nicht auchn, bissanzeiger oder echolot haben.



Ja, du hast das geschrieben und wir beide werden noch eine Menge Spaß zusammen haben.


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...warum tja, weiß auch nicht warum, *fehlende* toleranz, probleme...keine ahnung....


Evt. sind es fehlende, reale Probleme......|rolleyes:q


----------



## limpwrist (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Ach, viel lustiger ist doch wenn sich STRAWINSKI über Wissenschaftler auslässt und dabei mal eben 400 Rechtschreibfehler in die Sätze einbaut. 

Nur gut das diese doofen Wissenschaftler das Auto erfunden haben. hahahaha

Ich mag STRAWINSKI.........der ist so wunderbar deutscher Querschnitt........super


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@tobi

briefmarken !!!  diese kleinen gezackten klebebildchen  :m

Spaß |supergri

Mal ehrlich, wir profitieren doch alle enorm durch die technik, nicht nur beim angeln. Jeder zieht für sich gewisse grenzen, die ge- von missbrauch unterscheiden. Nur weil ich zb. an überschaubaren gewässern kein echolot nutze, heißt das nicht, ich würde ohne zum cassien düsen. Ist halt auch ne frage der relation. 

Mit lärmbelästigung durch bissanzeiger hatte ich bisher noch nichts zu tun.

MfG


----------



## bardy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

beim ansitzangeln sind meine beiden einzigen elektrogeräte das radio und meine kopflampe (+ersatzlampe). sonst alles alte schule.

mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, ob jmd extrem viel technik beim angeln nutzt oder nicht. jeder wie er will. (solange er mir dadurch nicht die fische wegangelt!! =) )

ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass durch zu viel technik, vor allem echolote, der sinn des angelns flöten geht. der folgende vergleich ist vielleicht nicht ganz richtig, geht aber in die richtige richtung.

"echolot beim angeln nutzen ist quasi so, als wenn der jäger zum jagen in den zoo fährt"


----------



## strawinski (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

in der regel existieren von den meisten gewässern doch topographische karten, die man sich von den fischereiämtern kostenlos ziehen kann. da sind doch alle tiefen farblich unterlegt. das hilft doch  schonmal über die trauer des fehlenden echolotes hinweg


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



bardy schrieb:


> "echolot beim angeln nutzen ist quasi so, als wenn der jäger zum jagen in den zoo fährt"


 
Nö, das wäre vergleichbar, wenn jemand in einem Forellenpuff mit Boot und Echolot angelt. 

So kommt der Vergleich eher hin :

"echolot beim angeln nutzen ist quasi so, als wenn der jäger zum jagen ein Fernglas benutzt"

Und das tut der Jäger, warum auch nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> in der regel existieren von den meisten gewässern doch topographische karten, die man sich von den fischereiämtern kostenlos ziehen kann. da sind doch alle tiefen farblich unterlegt. das hilft doch  schonmal über die trauer des fehlenden echolotes hinweg



.... Dann besorg mir die mal von unserem Mainoberlauf.... da gibts nämlich nix, weil kein Vermessungschiff dort fahren kann|bigeyes|bigeyes Von Schiffahrtsstraßen und größeren Seen gibts evtl. Karten, aber ob Du an die so ohne weiteres herankommst, ist auch fraglich. Uns wurde von Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt mitgeteilt, dass diese Aufzeichnungn nicht herausgegeben werden, da sich die Grundbeschaffenheiten in Flüssen nach Hochwassern schnell ändern können und die Karten dann "gefährlich" sein könnten, da sie nicht mehr aktuell sind!


----------



## LocalPower (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> in der regel existieren von den meisten gewässern doch topographische karten, die man sich von den fischereiämtern kostenlos ziehen kann. da sind doch alle tiefen farblich unterlegt. das hilft doch  schonmal über die trauer des fehlenden echolotes hinweg



In der Regel existieren topographische Karten in mehreren Maßstäben flächendeckend! für ganz Deutschland. 
Dem entsprechend ist auch jedes Gewässer auf "irgendeiner" topographischen Karte dargestellt. Diese Karten werden in Länderhoheit durch die jeweiligen Landesbehörden hergestellt. 
Die topographischen Karten, im länderspezifisch unterschiedlichen Grundmaßstab sowie in den Folgemaßstäben (1:25000, 1:50000, 1:100000), beinhalten aber von vornherein keine Isobathen (Tiefenlinien) im Gewässer, und demnach auch keine "farblich unterlegten Tiefen". 

Gleichwohl aber hat zum Beispiel das Land Berlin ab 1988/89 angefangen Messkampagnen durchzuführen, die ein immer genaueres und besseres Bild der Gewässerböden zeichneten.
Und deren Ergebnisse du heute auch als Karte erwerben kannst bzw. auch umsonst downloaden kanns. (z.B. Berliner Gewässeratlas). 

Nur leider haben selbst die neuesten erhobenen Daten nur eine Auflösung von rund 20m! (Abstände der Messpunkte) Das heißt du hast mit diesen Gewässerkarten nur einen sehr groben Anhaltspunkt, der ein Echolot nicht ersetzen kann.


----------



## DerAngler93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Echolot finde ich noch ok obwohl ich selbst keins besitze. Aber wenn dann wirklich Techniken kommen, wo man den Fisch perfekt sieht geht das zuweit. Ich selbt habe nur mein Handy beim Angeln dabvei. Das brauche ich, um jemanden anzurufen der mich abholt #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nu muss ich aber auch mal 'ne Lanze brechen...  Hat jemand von Euch schon mal ein "Aalglöckchen" mit Lautstärkeregler gesehen??? :q Isch ned!  Ich kenne einige Spezls, die das Ding nicht abnehmen, wenn sie einkurbeln (bimmelimmelingbingbimmelimmelbimmelusw. ) und auswerfen (bimmelklickplutschsche...se).
> Ich stelle meinen Piepser so ein, dass ich ihn höre - und hoffentlich kein anderer. Darum wähle ich meistens auch niedrige Frequenzen (also eher Pöööööööööhp als Piiiiiieeeeeeep ) - die tragen nicht so weit. Da ist aber auch schon fast Schluss mit Technik. Da erfreue ich mich lieber am Komfort einer Sackkarre, um mein Gerödel (Stühlchen, Schirm bzw. offenes Schirmzelt, Verpflegung) bequem zum Gewässer zu kriegen. Für Ansitzer und Spinnfischer ist der Grad der Technologisierung gottseidank nicht so hoch, wie für Bootsangler... Zumindest, wenn man portable Satellitenschüsseln mit Receiver und LED-Full-HD-14"-Fernseher, mobile Kühlbox, portable Zelt-Fußbodenheizung mit Aussenfühler für die digitale Steuereinheit und andere Kleinigkeiten aussen vor lässt :q
> Also - sinnvolle Technik (in Punkto Sicherheit) finde ich absolut okay (solange auch "bezahlbar") - aber man kann es auch wie immer übertreiben!




|good:

Genau so mache ich es auch!#6

Und eben, jeder kann doch so viel in sein Hobby rein investieren wie derjenigen halt will. 
Dem Einen langen beispielsweise zum Nachtangeln ganz einfache Hilfsmittel, der Andere fährt nie ohne ein Maximum an Technik zum Aalansitz...

So lange mich damit keiner stört, soll jeder so fischen wie er mag!


----------



## strawinski (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@LocalPower danke für die gute Erklärung. Logisch ersetzt es nicht das Echo. aber ich fand sie doch zu groben orientierung sehr interessant, so als anhalt quasi, den rest habe ich halt grob ausgelotet....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

Hab mich ja schon als äußerst Technikkritisch geoutet. Benutze aber trotzdem ein Echolot. Und ich hatte auch schon angemerkt, dass es halt darauf ankommt, wie man es nutzt.

Ich hab halt nur wenige male im Jahr Gelegenheit ( letztes Jahr ganze einmal, diese Jahr noch gar nicht ) an einem größeren See zu schleppen. Um nur eines dieser Gewässer ohne Echolot ausreichend zu erfahren ( im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) dürfte meine Lebenszeit nicht ausreichen. In so fern finde ich das Echolot als ganz hervorragendes Hilfsmittel. Weil ich damit mehr Fische fange ??
Nada, Nö, 
Ich fange mit dem Echolot nicht besser als vorher ohne. Das - zumindest mein Durchschnittsgerät - verlässlich einzelne Fische anzeigt, kann man getrost knicken. 
Aber.....
es zeigt verlässlich Unterwasserhindernisse an. In so fern hat sich der Kaufpreis für das Echolot schon alleine durch das vermeiden von Wobblergräbern schon amortisiert. 
Und, nicht weniger wichtig, es zeigt verlässlich die Tiefe und Struktur des Gewässers an. Es ist bei einer Beißflaute ziemlich motivierend wenigstens zu wissen, dass man an der richtigen Stelle fischt und nicht irgendwo über dem Marianengraben. 

Wenn ich den Vorzug hätte, ein ausreichend großes Gewässer zum schleppen in unmittelbarer Nähe zu haben, und dort auch unter der Woche mal zwei drei Stündchen zu fischen, dann glaub ich, brauche ich kein Echolot.


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



strawinski schrieb:


> in der regel existieren von den meisten gewässern doch topographische karten, die man sich von den fischereiämtern kostenlos ziehen kann. da sind doch alle tiefen farblich unterlegt. das hilft doch schonmal über die trauer des fehlenden echolotes hinweg


Was nutzt dir irgendeine topographische Karte, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist deine eigene Position im Boot, auf dem Gewässer zu bestimmen, das funzt ja selbst beim Rudern in absoluter Ufernähe nur sehr begrenzt.


----------



## strawinski (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

@Dart, haste recht, ist auch nur eine art krücke um mal zu sehen wie die tiefen eigentlich sind. ich habe auch noch nie original ein echolot im einsatz erlebt. das kommt in villeicht 14 tagen im neuen verein. wenn es für mich sinn machen würde, dann wüßte ich schon wo ich hilfe finden würde...


----------



## LocalPower (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Dart schrieb:


> Was nutzt dir irgendeine topographische Karte, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist deine eigene Position im Boot, auf dem Gewässer zu bestimmen, das funzt ja selbst beim Rudern in absoluter Ufernähe nur sehr begrenzt.



Naja da sind wir dann zwar wieder bei Technik ^^ 
Aber einen kleinen Etrex mit genommen und schon hat man seine Position, halbwegs genau. Wenn man dann noch weiß wie die Blatteckenkoordinaten der TopKarte sind und nen ordentliches Koordinatensystem (Gauß-Krüger, UTM) mitgedruckt wurde und man weiß wie man sowas macht, kann man auch auf analogem Material seine Position schon recht genau bestimmen.


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Naja da sind wir dann zwar wieder bei Technik ^^
> Aber einen kleinen Etrex mit genommen und schon hat man seine Position, halbwegs genau. Wenn man dann noch weiß wie die Blatteckenkoordinaten der TopKarte sind und nen ordentliches Koordinatensystem (Gauß-Krüger, UTM) mitgedruckt wurde und man weiß wie man sowas macht, kann man auch auf analogem Material seine Position schon recht genau bestimmen.


 Samma, warst du Navigationsoffizier bei der Marine, ich versteh nur Bahnhof:q
Ich vermute du meinst das man auf digitale Technik gut verzichten kann, wenn man analoge Technik zu bedienen weiss???
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## LocalPower (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



Dart schrieb:


> Samma, warst du Navigationsoffizier bei der Marine, ich versteh nur Bahnhof:q
> Ich vermute du meinst das man auf digitale Technik gut verzichten kann, wenn man analoge Technik zu bedienen weiss???
> Greetz Reiner#h



ROFL |supergri Neee nich ganz....war bei der Luftwaffe, aber das hat damit nix zu tun. Bin gelernter Kartograph, und daher ist sowas schon eher mein Metier 

Btw. Etrex...ein Garmin-GPS zur Positionsbestimmung


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Bin gelernter Kartograph, und daher ist sowas schon mein Metier


Uff, schweißabgewischtundAtmungwiedernormalisiert:k#h


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von der ganzen Technik beim angeln???*

ich hab nich alles gelesen und geb trotzdem mal meinen senf dazu (auch in der gefahr jmd zu wiederholen):
Jedem das seine!
ich brauch für mich kein high-end gerät mit futterboot und soundebox oder echolot und kartenplotter (macht vom land eh wenig sinn), aber das heißt ja nich, dass leute die das benutzen schlechte angler sind oder gar schlechte menschen ^^
ich denke man kann schon viel spaß dran haben mit dem absolut richtig und fein eingestimmten gerät zu fischen, den köder mitsamt futter genau dort zu platzieren wo er hin soll und den gewässegrund absolut in und auswendig zu können.

ich werfe doch auch den leuten nichts vor, die sich nen modernes auto kaufen würden (auch wenn ich eher der rustikale typ wäre) oder den leuten die mit dem super-laptop inner uni sitzen müssen (auch wenns nen block + bleistift) genauso tut.

und man darf nicht vergessen, dass zwischen den ganzen erfindungen die man nicht benutzt ab und zu dann doch was tolles bei rausspringt (siehe geflochtene schnüre, circle-hooks, moderne rollen etc).
ohne die leute die den anderen kram kaufen und somit die entwicklung und forschung auf dem gebiet vorantreiben gäbs das leider auch nicht 

grüße,
david


----------

